# Question from a rider



## W57thNY (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.

My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?

I had a driver yesterday take me from the local airport, to my house. The trip was $53, $10 tip (the only cash I had at the time), and a 2-star rating. The driver was courteous, but his car was a wreck - crack running across the windscreen, missing wheel-covers, creaky/soft overly-bouncy suspension, and light/moderate smell of cigarette smoke (which I'm highly allergic to). Most cars in my home area are in good condition, but somehow this one slipped through the cracks.

Was I being unreasonable in rating the driver this way?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


I think rating 2 stars might have been a little harsh . As a Driver and Rider I would have probably rated a car like that 3 or 4 stars and if I felt the car was in really bad shape maybe put down that the car wasn't in great shape in the comments . 
The problem with rating low is if a driver falls below 4.6 they are at risk of being deactivated . It doesn't take many 2 star ratings to bring someones overall rating down. If the driver was nice I don't think they deserved 2 stars but since they don't care about the condition of their vehicle they definitely don't deserve 5 stars either

I know as a driver I rate down passengers who smell bad even if they're nice they're not gonna get any higher then 3 or 4 stars


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Anything below a 4 is bad, i dont care if a 2 or 4 in my book. If the car was rough, thats a fair rating however, alaays leave a comment. If something is wrong, indicate how to fix it.


----------



## W57thNY (Jan 17, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Anything below a 4 is bad, i dont care if a 2 or 4 in my book. If the car was rough, thats a fair rating however, alaays leave a comment. If something is wrong, indicate how to fix it.


I did mention in my comments that the rating was solely based on the car's condition, and my issue was not with the driver.


----------



## Suberduber (Nov 18, 2016)

If he doesn't want a low rating he should keep his car in good condition. I also see other drivers smoking in their car. Being a non smoker it is so easy to smell cigarette smoke. They have every right to smoke but just know it can affect your rating


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

W57thNY said:


> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?


When going out to a restaurant isn't the presentation of the food and not just the taste an important factor?
When a hotel rents out a room the guest expects no broken windows, no dripping faucets, no soiled sheets.
Vehicle maintenance and upkeep are vital in this business.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I did mention in my comments that the rating was solely based on the car's condition, and my issue was not with the driver.


I know and while fixing a car is harder to fix than a bad attitude, comment on any star rating below a 5.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


Yes, you were being unreasonable. Your expectations are unreasonable. After paying Uber, drivers in your area are driving for pennies per mile. Literally, not even a whole dollar per mile. Please align your expectations with what you are paying. If you don't want to do that, then please upgrade to a cab and pay the price premium.


----------



## Suberduber (Nov 18, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Yes, you were being unreasonable. Your expectations are unreasonable. After paying Uber, drivers in your area are driving for pennies per mile. Literally, not even a whole dollar per mile. Please align your expectations with what you are paying. If you don't want to do that, then please upgrade to a cab and pay the price premium.


Wow. I think everyone knows what to expect from a cab. Definitely not an upgrade. 
It requires a small amount of effort to keep your car clean. Guy probably deserves a 2 for being lazy


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I think I would have given a 2 or 3. His car was a mess, probably an illegal-to-drive mess in most states because of the cracked windshield.

Also, every car insurance policy I've ever had would replace a cracked windshield with zero deductible. That makes me wonder if he even has insurance!

The cigarette smell could have come from a previous pax. However, that is an issue 5 star drivers anticipate, prepare for, and deal with immediately.

The suspension thing, however,is a non-issue IMHO. Different cars, different rides.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Suberduber said:


> Wow. I think everyone knows what to expect from a cab. Definitely not an upgrade.


Wow. I didn't think that quotes were needed around upgrade to a cab. But I guess they are. Here goes:

_please "upgrade" to a cab and pay the price premium.
_
Hopefully that makes things clearer.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


Yes. It is inappropriate to rate a driver on his car.....in most circumstances.

Cracked windshield? He shouldn't be driving until that is fixed.

Otherwise, missing hubcaps...smell of smoke....creaky suspension....what do you expect for 70% less than a cab?

If the odor or appearance was an issue for you, then you should have simply ordered another vehicle.

Remember, the service you deserve is consummate with what you are paying for it.

And yes, you should tip. And that has nothing to do with his vehicle.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

W57thNY said:


> I did mention in my comments that the rating was solely based on the car's condition, and my issue was not with the driver.


The driver doesn't get to see bad comments with low ratings. It's better to do a 5-star rating and leave a comment because he'll actually see that. So give 5 stars and then put driver was awesome but dude you really need to clean up your car.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The driver doesn't get to see bad comments with low ratings. It's better to do a 5-star rating and leave a comment because he'll actually see that. So give 5 stars and then put drive it was awesome dude you really need to clean up your car.


They ask you why you rated low if you rate vehicle quality it will show up as a flag


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Wow, a ten buck tip for a ride in a crappy car?! It is the driver's responsibility to keep his car in good clean condition at all times. This also applies to mechanically and looks department. "Presentation is half the battle."

The low rating was very appropriate but then you rewarded him for a bad experience that he bestowed upon you with a 20% tip. Any tip would have been too much.

IMHO, I feel this driver should not be driving...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Havoc said:


> Wow, a ten buck tip for a ride in a crappy car?! It is the driver's responsibility to keep his car in good clean condition at all times. This also applies to mechanically and looks department. "Presentation is half the battle."
> 
> The low rating was very appropriate but then you rewarded him for a bad experience that he bestowed upon you with a 20% tip. Any tip would have been too much.
> 
> IMHO, I feel this driver should not be driving...


I took a Lyft ride a while ago as a pax. The guy pulled up in an early 2000s Detroit crapmobile, maybe an Impala or a Malibu. The thing creaked and banged and bounced over the potholes and had clearly seen better days. But the kid driving put in the effort; he was personable and really trying, and succeeding, to do a good job. So what his car was a piece of shit; he was just a kid trying to make a living.

I quickly got to the exact destination I had entered with no issues at all. I got a bargain ride at a cut-rate price. It would have been a total ***** move to rate this guy down just because his car wasn't a pristine shiny late model vehicle. So he got 5* + tip from me.


----------



## W57thNY (Jan 17, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Wow, a ten buck tip for a ride in a crappy car?! It is the driver's responsibility to keep his car in good clean condition at all times. This also applies to mechanically and looks department. "Presentation is half the battle."
> 
> The low rating was very appropriate but then you rewarded him for a bad experience that he bestowed upon you with a 20% tip. Any tip would have been too much.
> 
> IMHO, I feel this driver should not be driving...


All I had was a $10. I've worked the service industry, I feel for anyone who works where tips can make, or break your day (even if Uber says tipping isn't required). I would have tipped less if I had smaller bills. The kid (young, college aged) was nice enough, sharp, good conversationalist, and drove smoothly, despite the car.


----------



## W57thNY (Jan 17, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Yes, you were being unreasonable. Your expectations are unreasonable. After paying Uber, drivers in your area are driving for pennies per mile. Literally, not even a whole dollar per mile. Please align your expectations with what you are paying. If you don't want to do that, then please upgrade to a cab and pay the price premium.


Look, I don't expect an immaculate car, I don't even care if it's old, but I do expect a reasonably clean car, without odors. While that may seem like a lot, it's really in line with the majority of UberX cars in my area (I'm no longer on the West coast), as most of the ones I've ridden have been clean, and mostly late-model. Here, UberX cars are generally in better condition than the cabs available.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I took a Lyft ride a while ago as a pax. The guy pulled up in an early 2000s Detroit crapmobile, maybe an Impala or a Malibu. The thing creaked and banged and bounced over the potholes and had clearly seen better days. But the kid driving put in the effort; he was personable and really trying, and succeeding, to do a good job. So what his car was a piece of shit; he was just a kid trying to make a living.
> 
> I quickly got to the exact destination I had entered with no issues at all. I got a bargain ride at a cut-rate price. It would have been a total ***** move to rate this guy down just because his car wasn't a pristine shiny late model vehicle. So he got 5* + tip from me.


Obviously, your standards for a ride isn't as high as mine (or for a lot of others here). Good for you.

It is my understanding the rating system is for the overall experience of the ride, which includes the driver (whom you liked) and the vehicle (which you didn't). But it sounded like that you just don't like Detroit type vehicles. That you got over your preconceived notion of American made cars and gave the driver a good rating and a tip.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> Look, I don't expect an immaculate car, I don't even care if it's old, but I do expect a reasonably clean car, without odors. While that may seem like a lot, it's really in line with the majority of UberX cars in my area (I'm no longer on the West coast), as most of the ones I've ridden have been clean, and mostly late-model. Here, UberX cars are generally in better condition than the cabs available.


Agreed


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> All I had was a $10. I've worked the service industry, I feel for anyone who works where tips can make, or break your day (even if Uber says tipping isn't required). I would have tipped less if I had smaller bills. The kid (young, college aged) was nice enough, sharp, good conversationalist, and drove smoothly, despite the car.


I've worked in the service industry also. But if his vehicle was in as bad of shape as you described and that you gave him a two star, any tip was too much, imo. Your two star rating because of his car is basically stating his car is not up to standards and should not be driving. Much less driving for tips...


----------



## W57thNY (Jan 17, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I've worked in the service industry also. But if his vehicle was in as bad of shape as you described and that you gave him a two star, any tip was too much, imo. Your two star rating because of his car is basically stating his car is not up to standards and should not be driving. Much less driving for tips...


My reasoning for tipping the driver was the same as tipping a server who does a good job, but brings a sub-par meal. The server is doing a good job, and shouldn't be punished for a back-of-house issue. In this case, the driver was doing his best with what he had. I don't know his story, but I'm assuming from the textbooks on the driver's side rear floor, he was a student, and just trying to get by. I just wasn't happy with his car.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

You have no right to rate so low for the price you are paying, taxi cars are just as bad and charge what 2-3 times the price?

Next time get a lux car if you don't want to see bad cars in Uberx or cancel and request again until you get a better looking car.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> My reasoning for tipping the driver was the same as tipping a server *who does a good job, but brings a sub-par meal*. The server is doing a good job, and shouldn't be punished for a back-of-house issue. In this case, the driver was doing his best with what he had. I don't know his story, but I'm assuming from the textbooks on the driver's side rear floor, he was a student, and just trying to get by. I just wasn't happy with his car.


Tips do usually trickle down to the front end of the kitchen, so your tips goes through the whole experience of the meal. If the server brings out a meal that is in disarray, sure the server didn't make the meal but did serve it that way. The server is at the end of the responsibility line. As to the student with the beat up car. I understand that he is trying his best but his best (his vehicle) is not up to standards. Time for a different way of making money.

Don't get me wrong, I am a very generous tipper. Last night, I ordered Stella Artois three different times, $3.25 a piece, gave the bartender five bucks for the beer and the tip. A buck seventy-five for popping a cap, times three. Won $175 on video poker, gave her $15 for cashing in a ticket.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> They ask you why you rated low if you rate vehicle quality it will show up as a flag


yes but it won't be a comment, just "cleanliness" likely to be ignored.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

d0n said:


> *You have no right to rate so low for the price you are paying*, taxi cars are just as bad and charge what 2-3 times the price?
> 
> Next time get a lux car if you don't want to see bad cars in Uberx or cancel and request again until you get a better looking car.


LOL, if I am a paying customer, I have every right!!!!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> yes but it won't be a comment, just "cleanliness" likely to be ignored.


Do you think someone is going to pay attention to it if it's in a comment ?

If someone isn't keep their car up to snuff a comment isn't going to do crap

I see some messed up Uber and Lyft cars on the road 
I saw one at the airport holding lot when it was 25 degrees out with a broken back window and grocery bags covering the opening


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

W57thNY said:


> My reasoning for tipping the driver was the same as tipping a server who does a good job, but brings a sub-par meal. The server is doing a good job, and shouldn't be punished for a back-of-house issue. In this case, the driver was doing his best with what he had. I don't know his story, but I'm assuming from the textbooks on the driver's side rear floor, he was a student, and just trying to get by. I just wasn't happy with his car.


Well the question is, do you want him to lose his job over it? Why not just tell him in person that he was a great driver but he needs to clean his car? If you want him fired, give him a 1. If you don't, give him a 5. Really, anything below a 5 means you want him fired. And we don't get to see bad feedback, just vague flags like "attitude". So the feedback is useless. The only thing we see that is actually written by the pax is the 5 star comments. And we don't know who left them.

If you want him to know what needs to be fixed, why not just tell him?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Do you think someone is going to pay attention to it if it's in a comment ?
> 
> If someone isn't keep their car up to snuff a comment isn't going to do crap
> 
> ...


I pay more attention to the 5 star comments because someone actually wrote them. The flags, like "navigation"....what does that mean? But if someone wrote "nice driver, but missed my exit due to changing radio station". I'd know to change that behavior.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I did mention in my comments that the rating was solely based on the car's condition, and my issue was not with the driver.


Uber doesn't differentiate as to the why of a low rating . . . 2 stars is harsh (imo). If the car is a wreck _*and*_ the driver is surly or smells bad, then, yeah, 2 stars is appropriate.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> My reasoning for tipping the driver was the same as tipping a server who does a good job, but brings a sub-par meal. The server is doing a good job, and shouldn't be punished for a back-of-house issue. In this case, the driver was doing his best with what he had. I don't know his story, but I'm assuming from the textbooks on the driver's side rear floor, he was a student, and just trying to get by. I just wasn't happy with his car.


The fallacy with that comparison is that _the restaurant server didn't *cook* the meal_. The driver *owns* the car...for better or worse.

The server is not responsible for -- and can't do anything about -- the quality of the food they serve.

The owner/driver of the car CAN control the appearance/roadworthiness/smell of *their own car*, and is rightfully evaluated on *their* car as well.


----------



## W57thNY (Jan 17, 2016)

JimKE said:


> The fallacy with that comparison is that _the restaurant server didn't *cook* the meal_. The driver *owns* the car...for better or worse.
> 
> The server is not responsible for -- and can't do anything about -- the quality of the food they serve.
> 
> The owner/driver of the car CAN control the appearance/roadworthiness/smell of *their own car*, and is rightfully evaluated on *their* car as well.


While I understand that it's not the best analogy, I felt the tip was warranted based up the kid's service. He was trying his best despite the car he owned. He was personable, sharp, and drove as well as he could with his car. As I said , he seemed to be a college student just trying to get by. I hope I wasn't wrong in my assumptions. I'd like to think it may have helped someone who really needed it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Everyone loves the NICE CAR " THAT UBER GAVE ME" . . .


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

W57thNY said:


> In this case, the driver was doing his best with what he had. I don't know his story, but I'm assuming from the textbooks on the driver's side rear floor, he was a student, and just trying to get by. I just wasn't happy with his car.


Maybe so. But you the one who got the rating was the kid, not the car.

As FuzzyElvis said, next time rate the driver 5* and leave a comment to the effect of "Good ride but your car stinks of smoke and it needs cleaning". _Then _you would be helping the driver understand what he's doing wrong. A low-star rating by itself is meaningless - the driver just sees his rating go down and does not know why.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


"....crack running across the windscreen..."
By giving him 2 stars, I expect you weren't offered any.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

W57thNY said:


> Look, I don't expect an immaculate car, I don't even care if it's old, but I do expect a reasonably clean car, without odors. While that may seem like a lot, it's really in line with the majority of UberX cars in my area (I'm no longer on the West coast), as most of the ones I've ridden have been clean, and mostly late-model. Here, UberX cars are generally in better condition than the cabs available.


The quality of a cab depends on the business model of the cab company. Uber has nothing on us (which is driver owned) when it comes to a clean, well maintained cab. Other cab companies in the area are driving some real garbage. This is mostly because the city enforcement folks are too fat and lazy to physically do a random check of the cabs. That's why they like Uber....no need for them to get their fat ass to get up from a desk.


----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)

My perspective on this:

I have a dent on my rear bumper and rear qrt panel from a "hit-n-run" situation when i had my car parked on a side street in Philly last year (way before i even started Uber.) - Because of the nature of the incident and the jerk-off didn't leave any contact information when I came out to see the damage, being that my deductible was 1k out of pocket, I didn't even bother to report it as a claim and left it alone.

So to offset the visual damage, I do the following weekly checks.
Wash exterior once a week especially before the weekend

Vacuum and fabreze interior
Lube up door jabs
Check oil and fluid levels and tire pressure

AND THAT IS IT! - No one has once complained about the condition of my car. In fact i get complemented for the 20% tint on my windows.

Don't like my car, cancel and request another Uber. - That's my response and fortunately I've yet to ever have to tell someone this.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't think you did the kid wrong. Best part is because you tipped him, he'll never know it was you that rated him down! He'll think it's the cheap punk that never spoke...

Seriously, though, if the condition of the car is not in great shape, you have to wonder about what you CAN'T see in the car. If he is letting a windshield go unfixed, then what about the suspension (which you already eluded to), his last oil change, etc.

More power to the kid. I hope he does well, but you can get a clean, comfortable car for $3-5k - or less than $200/mo. He needs to upgrade.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


Yes 2 stars was very harsh, Passengers dont realize that if a driver only gets 4s from most of the Passengers he will be deactivated for low ratings.
Passengers also dont realize that UberX driver is making pennies a mile to give you a cheap ride, UberX is one third the price of a taxi.
Sure his car should have been in better shape but its likely he has no other options then to drive this way.

And do you carry a epipen for your cigarette smoke allergy, oh wait I know the answer NO! Cigarette smoke is not an allergen! You may not like the smell but your not freaking allergic.
The fact you say you are speaks volumes about you.

Btw Im not a smoker never smoked ever.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Well, I Hope he makes some money before deactivation. A rider opening a topic on such a matter is probably very considerate. Now if even those nice pax rate you low.. man.. what about all the a--hole pax the driver has. Must be pouring with reported issues and 1's.


----------



## Bluecrab (Oct 3, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> Was I being unreasonable in rating the driver this way?


We all have our own view of fairness. Rating a trip a 2 is telling uber to fire this driver. If you requested another trip and the Ping went to him, and you're notified he's your driver, would you cancel the trip, request again, with the hope of getting a different driver? If yes, then in your view this driver/car combo shouldn't be allowed on the platform and a 2 is justified in your view. If no, you'd take another trip with him, the 2 rating was too harsh.

I also would have tipped and told the driver two things. I'm giving you 5 stars, but for everyone's safety, fix the dam windshield.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Gotta love the passengers mentality. Lets go to McDonald's and expect red lobster quality food.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

W57thNY said:


> Was I being unreasonable in rating the driver this way?


Yes, you are potentially ruining a persons source of income by giving a bad rating because you used an ultra cheap car service whose drivers make 90c per mile and 15c per minute (before uber commision) and expected some sort of premium service. IMHO the only reasonable gripe you could have is about the cigarette smoke. As for the cars condition what do you expect?

From the fact that you tipped and that you are on this forum asking about this, you sound like a decent guy, so may I suggest you change the drivers rating from 2 stars.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

A T said:


> Gotta love the passengers mentality. Lets go to McDonald's and expect red lobster quality food.


Right, maybe I'll give my local walmart 2 stars because the $5 pair of pants I bought wasn't Neiman Marcus quality.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

I have never used ride share as a pax, but if I did, I would want to be picked up in a mechanically safe, clean vehicle. It wouldn't matter if the vehicle was an 2016 Audi A-6 or a Chevy Cruz. As a paying customer, we do have the expectation of a safe and clean vehicle regardless that the ride is a cheap fare from a ride share app.

I would rate accordingly on the experience, that includes the driver, vehicle and overall service. As I wrote before, not sure why the op tipped. Weed out the clunkers as there are too many drivers out there that do upkeep their vehicles.

As for the following:

McDonalds vx Red Lobster

Walmart vs Neiman Marcus

These two examples are nonsense as they all four offer _relatively _clean and safe environments which the aforementioned driver's vehicle did not. The higher end examples (not really thinking Red Lobster is all that high end!) may offer better amenities.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Havoc said:


> These two examples are nonsense as they all four offer _relatively _clean and safe environments which the aforementioned driver's vehicle did not. The higher end examples (not really thinking Red Lobster is all that high end!) may offer better amenities.


Since the vehicle was on the road and okayed by uber, my assumption would be that it passed whatever local/state inspections are required and is therefore 'relatively safe'. The OP did not mention things like bald tires or brakes not working.

As to cleanliness the OP did not report any physical uncleanliness in the car just a 'light to moderate' odor which IMO definitely doesn't warrant a low 2 star rating.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

i dn't think anything is wrong with rating based on the car's condition but also factoring your rating on the driver too. I'd be willing to give back a star or two if the driver went above and beyond with his/her personality or a sense of humor, or if he/she found a way to get me to my destination in half the time.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Since the vehicle was on the road and okayed by uber, the assumption would be that it passed whatever local/state inspections are required. As to cleanliness the OP did not report any physical uncleanliness in the car just a 'light to moderate' odor which IMO definitely doesn't warrant a 2 star rating.


It may have passed an inspection then but will it now? Who knows, but from what the op described the vehicle, probably not. And to me a clean vehicle is clean on the outside and clean, tidy & (foul) odorless on the inside.

Like I wrote earlier, it is a paying customer's reasonable expectation for a safe and clean vehicle when they requests a ride. Anything less than is unacceptable and should be rated accordingly. Sounds like there are a lower standards here.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

As long as the the driver is decent why rate them any lower then a 5? We're not required to talk even most of us don't mind small talk. You're probably one of those types who loves YELP and do massive amounts of reviews on various of things just a guess. This is why i can careless about vacuuming, carwash etc because of this stupid rate system. My car is a newer car 2014


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


Here in Houston if our permitting authority caught you with a dent in your car, you could have your permits scraped off until you show you fixed it. That windshield could be a safety hazard depending on the size of the crack. The missing wheelcovers and creaky/bad suspension won't hurt you, although not providing a comfortable ride. But by tipping each driver, you realize we do not get paid enough, which is very possibly why he has not fixed one of those things yet. The suspension he probably does not even notice, since he is in there with each mile, and slowly got used to it as it slowly broke. You were right to give him a 2 star based on his car. There is no smoking in an Uber vehicle and I am allergic as well, and would of cancelled if I had time to wait for another Uber.

You could email Uber and tell them about his car, but its likly they will deactivate him and not send him the details of what you said. When he goes to Uber asking why he was deactivated, they can read him his comments, but I am not sure if he will get your email. Best to rate him 2 stars, and write specifically what was wrong in the comment section) It's better for you to tell Uber and have him deactivated, than the next 50 riders rate him low and not say what is wrong with his car. UBer will assume at that point he is horrible.

In the future, please do one of the following:

Drivers can see 5 star rated comments only. You can give him a 5 star and tell him in the comments to get the windshield fixed, get his suspension looked at and the wheel covers. You can let him know that you gave him a 5 star but other riders may just rate him low. (Uber does not read these) You can also let him know that many insurance companies will pay for a new windshield.

or

you can tell him in person if you feel comfortable (if he was courteous, he should not get mad about your advice). Tell him it is courtesy advice since he was nice to you, but that his ratings may suffer with those things, because of other riders. Before you get out, you can assure him he will get 5 stars from you, but you strongly suggest he gets it looked at. Also, don't forget to tell him about the windshield being covered by insurance. (after all you realize he may not have enough to cover the repairs.). The wheel covers are less than $40, with those two things, he could save his ratings. The suspension is a different story, but at least he knows it bounces a lot now.

tl;dr? Its best to tell him directly about the things you see that other riders may not be nice enough to point out. Of course, strike up a friendly conversation first.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Travis -k said:


> Yes 2 stars was very harsh, Passengers dont realize that if a driver only gets 4s from most of the Passengers he will be deactivated for low ratings.
> Passengers also dont realize that UberX driver is making pennies a mile to give you a cheap ride, UberX is one third the price of a taxi.
> Sure his car should have been in better shape but its likely he has no other options then to drive this way.
> 
> ...


Strictly speaking, it's an irritant, or trigger, not an allergen.  But the end result is the same.

FYI I have severe inhalent allergies and many triggers that can set off my moderate to severe asthma. Smoke, even third hand (on clothes etc) is one of them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Havoc said:


> I have never used ride share as a pax, but if I did, I would want to be picked up in a mechanically safe, clean vehicle. It wouldn't matter if the vehicle was an 2016 Audi A-6 or a Chevy Cruz. As a paying customer, we do have the expectation of a safe and clean vehicle regardless that the ride is a cheap fare from a ride share app.
> 
> I would rate accordingly on the experience, that includes the driver, vehicle and overall service. As I wrote before, not sure why the op tipped. Weed out the clunkers as there are too many drivers out there that do upkeep their vehicles.
> 
> ...


Have you been in a Walmart bathroom lately?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> As long as the the driver is decent why rate them any lower then a 5?


Because the pax would not get to their destination without the car, the vehicle is part of the package. Make any sense?



Brian G. said:


> We're not required to talk even most of us don't mind small talk.


Not sure why this was brought up?!



Brian G. said:


> You're probably one of those types who loves YELP and do massive amounts of reviews on various of things just a guess.


You're wrong again, never posted a review on YELP!



Brian G. said:


> This is why i can careless about vacuuming, carwash etc because of this stupid rate system. My car is a newer car 2014


This makes the least sense, you care less of your cleanliness of your 2014 "newer car" because of a rating system!! I would keep the car relatively clean just because of it reflects on me, regardless of using it for ride share. I hate to see your house but who knows, you might keep it immaculate as there is no one to rate you. But I highly doubt it!!!!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Have you been in a Walmart bathroom lately?


I don't shop at Walmart but I'm sure/hope that it does get cleaned daily.


----------



## Fenwitch (Sep 4, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> Look, I don't expect an immaculate car, I don't even care if it's old, but I do expect a reasonably clean car, without odors. While that may seem like a lot, it's really in line with the majority of UberX cars in my area (I'm no longer on the West coast), as most of the ones I've ridden have been clean, and mostly late-model. Here, UberX cars are generally in better condition than the cabs available.


In CA it is now legal to smoke the ganja. Because of this I sometimes pick up PAX that reek. They just smells so bad. I roll down my window and still smell it. People in LA are stinky. They stink of perfume, chain smokers, ganja, and my personal favorite alcohol. I use a citrus spray after every single ride, but sometimes the smell lingers. As a driver I can't just cancel the ride without risking getting deactivated for too many cancellations. I also can't afford to stop driving for 30 minutes while I find a place to air the car out. If the smell isn't coming from the driver, AND you can smell an air freshener then just assume that you are not the first rider that day.

If you want a pristine experience in a great late model car with lots of leg room, order select. That is why it exists. If you want to get into my 2008 Prius that is clean on the inside, smells like oranges, and might have an aftertaste of previous passenger then order UberX.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Also, every car insurance policy I've ever had would replace a cracked windshield with zero deductible. That makes me wonder if he even has insurance!


In all fairness, the windshield coverage varies by state and by insurance company.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I don't shop at Walmart but I'm sure/hope that it does get cleaned daily.


Stay Away from Walmart the bathroom isn't the only thing that smells.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

The only way Uber will do something about cheap cars is if you complain. Uber will continue to allow 15 year old car on the platform until Riders complain. Low rating say nothing about the real problem. Take your time and email Uber and ask if they are willing to raise their low standards on uber x.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Fenwitch said:


> I also can't afford to stop driving for 30 minutes while I find a place to air the car out. If the smell isn't coming from the driver, AND you can smell an air freshener then just assume that you are not the first rider that day.


No, I think after every trip we should have our cars detailed inside and out, inspected by a professional mechanic, tires inflated etc, then filled up with gas We should also shower and change clothes between trips and remember to restock our cars with free drinks and snacks. This is what our generous pax deserve for the approx 90c per mile (15c per minute) they are paying. Then, maybe in their great generosity they might be kind enough to bestow a 5 star rating on us, or at the very least a 4.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I have never used ride share as a pax, but if I did, I would want to be picked up in a mechanically safe, clean vehicle. It wouldn't matter if the vehicle was an 2016 Audi A-6 or a Chevy Cruz. As a paying customer, we do have the expectation of a safe and clean vehicle regardless that the ride is a cheap fare from a ride share app.
> 
> I would rate accordingly on the experience, that includes the driver, vehicle and overall service. As I wrote before, not sure why the op tipped. Weed out the clunkers as there are too many drivers out there that do upkeep their vehicles.
> 
> ...


Have you riden in a taxi? Keep wishing for that mechanically safe vehicle heh


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

uber strike said:


> The only way Uber will do something about cheap cars is if you complain. Uber will continue to allow 15 year old car on the platform until Riders complain. Low rating say nothing about the real problem. Take your time and email Uber and ask if they are willing to raise their low standards on uber x.


I am a Lyft only driver, I didn't realize Uber accepts vehicles as old as fifteen years. But they still half to pass a safety check, right? Over here at Lyft, ten years is as old as it gets. Maybe part of the reason quite of few of my Lyft rides are telling me that have deleted their Uber app.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> No, I think after every trip we should have our cars detailed inside and out, inspected by a professional mechanic, tires inflated etc, then filled up with gas We should also shower and change clothes between trips and remember to restock our cars with free drinks and snacks. This is what our generous pax deserve for the approx 90c per mile (15c per minute) they are paying. Then maybe in their great generosity they might be kind enough to bestow a 5 star rating on us, or at the very least a 4.


Don't forget you have to entertain the rider and be their best friend to.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> No, I think after every trip we should have our cars detailed inside and out, inspected by a professional mechanic, tires inflated etc, then filled up with gas We should also shower and change clothes between trips and remember to restock our cars with free drinks and snacks. This is what our generous pax deserve for the approx 90c per mile (15c per minute) they are paying. Then maybe in their great generosity they might be kind enough to bestow a 5 star rating on us, or at the very least a 4.


Damn, you sound bitter. Why even drive?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> Have you riden in a taxi? Keep wishing for that mechanically safe vehicle heh


In over a decade, don't remember much of it.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Strictly speaking, it's an irritant, or trigger, not an allergen. But the end result is the same.
> 
> FYI I have severe inhalent allergies and many triggers that can set off my moderate to severe asthma. Smoke, even third hand (on clothes etc) is one of them.


Not an allergie, and I bet you never refer to it as such, my daughters had asthma since she had "RSV" as a child. My point is this picky "Entitled" pax that wants everything perfect in life, the "tell" is the pax pulling the Im allergic BS out as a tool every time they smell something they dont like.

People talk about being tolerant but they dont freaking tolerate anything unless they do it too.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> Not an allergie, and I bet you never refer to it as such, my daughters had asthma since she had "RSV" as a child. My point is this picky "Entitled" pax that wants everything perfect in life, the "tell" is the pax pulling the Im allergic BS out as a tool every time they smell something they dont like.
> 
> People talk about being tolerant but they dont freaking tolerate anything unless they do it too.


Where does tolerance come into play with reasonable expectations of a paid service, makes no sense.


----------



## Who35 (Nov 19, 2015)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


Two is a bit much but the cigarette smell isn't something that you should have had to tolerate. We act like contractors so we have a little free reign when it comes to things like that. I have actually given a low score to someone who reeked of cigarettes and left the smell in my car. I feel your pain but a 3/4 for have been better. The tip was probably misleading. Why tip if you were so unhappy with so many other things....?


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Where does tolerance come into play with reasonable expectations of a paid service, makes no sense.


Tolerance look it up, reasonable who decides that?

Here,
A reasonable person would understand it is just a ride from A to B and would tolerate the miniscule inperfections that occure during day to day life.

How horrendous that the pax had to tolerate this, my god how will she/he go on in life, oh the horror of spending ten minutes in a car that is below the pax status! Off with his head!

Just my opions.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> Tolerance look it up, reasonable who decides that?
> 
> Here,
> A reasonable person would understand it is just a ride from A to B and would tolerate the miniscule inperfections that occure during day to day life.
> ...


"Opions"!

Tolerance has nothing to do with a paid service that has a rating system and that paid service is vying/crying for tips.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I *even* tip my drivers,


I even tip my servers
I even tip my bartenders
I even tip my barber
I even tip my car wash attendant

I'm a wonderful person!


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Havoc said:


> "Opions"!
> 
> Tolerance has nothing to do with a paid service that has a rating system and that paid service is vying/crying for tips.


Ok so the pax shouldnt tolerate anything. Ok I guess I will never see you complain about a pax or rating good on ya.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Suberduber said:


> If he doesn't want a low rating he should keep his car in good condition. I also see other drivers smoking in their car.


 If you smoke in your car, you deserve 1*.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Yes, you were being unreasonable. Your expectations are unreasonable. After paying Uber, drivers in your area are driving for pennies per mile. Literally, not even a whole dollar per mile. Please align your expectations with what you are paying. If you don't want to do that, then please upgrade to a cab and pay the price premium.


If people like you did not jump on the Uber bandwagon, we wouldn't have the existing cheap rates. Those who want respect, give respect!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stan07 said:


> If people like you did not jump on the Uber bandwagon, we wouldn't have the existing cheap rates.


Say no to drugs, son.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Good on you for the 10.00 I as a driver have also been in some turds, so much for the vehicle inspections, shows exactly how much Uber really doesn't care about their passengers or their drivers. 

As far as the rating......If he gets enough rides, then your low rating wont matter, unless of course, he gets 2* because of his car, do you recall what his rating was when you requested a car?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> If the odor or appearance was an issue for you, then you should have simply ordered another vehicle.


 So i go to a hotel, lets say a cheap one. Pay the room fee upfront. What would i do after finding dirty sheets on my bed and a leftover food in the bathroom? Go and find another hotel?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> Ok so the pax shouldnt tolerate anything. Ok I guess I will never see you complain about a pax or rating good on ya.


There is no need for tolerance here, the rating system takes care of it. And yes, it goes both ways. Drivers rate pax, pax rate drivers. That is how the system works. Get used to it or get out

Oh, I do complain, especially about idiots that have no logic, I guess that is why they are idiots...


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> So i go to a hotel, lets say a cheap one. Pay the room fee upfront. What would i do after finding dirty sheets on my bed and a leftover food in the bathroom? Go and find another hotel?


So you are trying to compare a room in a stationary building to hailing any one of thousands of vehicles available to give you a ride? A vehicle you pay for through an app and can easily get your money back if you cancel?

There's a great comparison. But let's go with this silly excercize......

Simply go,to the front desk and either have them clean the room or put you in anger room. Won't clean it? No other room? Go to a different hotel.

Pretty simple. Maybe not for you, but for pretty much anyone else.


----------



## Suberduber (Nov 18, 2016)

Keeping the car clean really takes little effort. The cleaner the car is, generally the more respect pax give to your vehicle.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> So i go to a hotel, lets say a cheap one. Pay the room fee upfront. What would i do after finding dirty sheets on my bed and a leftover food in the bathroom? Go and find another hotel?


No you would switch rooms.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Suberduber said:


> Keeping the car clean really takes little effort. The cleaner the car is, generally the more respect pax give to your vehicle.


BS I drive a spotless 2014 vehicle makes no difference


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> BS I drive a spotless 2014 vehicle makes no difference d bags are d bags


It really depends on the d bag to decent folk ratio.

IMPOSTER!


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


Rating the driver, No. Tipping him, yes. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> No you would switch rooms.


And who is responsible for not providing the clean room in the first place?

Who is responsible for wasting my time to switch rooms?

Who is responsible for eating, sleeping, drinking, smoking and jerking in a car that is supposed to serve to people who pay for the service?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> So you are trying to compare a room in a stationary building to hailing any one of thousands of vehicles available to give you a ride? A vehicle you pay for through an app and can easily get your money back if you cancel?
> 
> There's a great comparison. But let's go with this silly excercize......
> 
> ...


My time is money. You are given the privilege to provide transportation service to people. Cancelling, requesting a new car, investigating charges, emailing support makes me lose time. Be responsible and don't make me lose time. Do your job!

OP had a problem with a driver who had zero respect to himself, to his car and to the paid customers. This was the main problem in transportation business which helped Uber to succeed.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> This was the main problem in transportation business which helped Uber to succeed.


Losing a billion dollars every quarter, over 500 pending lawsuits and a 60% driver turnover rate, I would hardly call that successful.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Losing a billion dollars every quarter, over 500 pending lawsuits and a 60% driver turnover rate, I would hardly call that successful.


Can you call a failure?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> Can you call a failure?


I would call it more like a cult. Have one supreme leader easily convince hundreds of thousands to continually do something that they hate doing.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Losing a billion dollars every quarter, over 500 pending lawsuits and a 60% driver turnover rate, I would hardly call that successful.


Yet they own the market everywhere they gO.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I am a Lyft only driver, I didn't realize Uber accepts vehicles as old as fifteen years. But they still half to pass a safety check, right? Over here at Lyft, ten years is as old as it gets. Maybe part of the reason quite of few of my Lyft rides are telling me that have deleted their Uber app.


Yes, in Los Angeles/ Orange County market Uberx can be as old as 2001. And yes inspections are required but If you go to the right Jiffy Lube they will pass your car. All they do is check your battery. If that works you're good to go. Uber has lower standards than Lyft. They just want the roads saturated with drivers.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> My time is money. You are given the privilege to provide transportation service to people. Cancelling, requesting a new car, investigating charges, emailing support makes me lose time. Be responsible and don't make me lose time. Do your job!
> 
> OP had a problem with a driver who had zero respect to himself, to his car and to the paid customers. This was the main problem in transportation business which helped Uber to succeed.


First, it is t a privilege. It's simply a job. Second, don't like the car? Don't take it. 30 seconds to send an email too much for ya? I don't care. You deserve to lose the $5.

Your, and the op's, opinion of what the driver thinks of himsuelf is not relevant. Don't like it? Take another car. I'm pretty sure he couldn't care less. And, he is making a living.

The answer? Don't take the cheapest transportation option if you want better service. In this case, you get what you pay for. And remember the most important part of this equation.......

No one owes you a ride. Even Uber will tell you that.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Have one supreme leader easily convince hundreds of thousands to continually do something.


I like the way you think! Forget this CEO stuff. "Supreme leader", has a nice ring to it, no?

Supreme Leader Tr4vis Ka1anick. Or better yet, Supreme Leader Killer Ka1anick. Hmmm, not sure. I must retreat to my evil lair and ponder this further, while eating monkey brains.


----------



## W57thNY (Jan 17, 2016)

Fenwitch said:


> If you want a pristine experience in a great late model car with lots of leg room, order select. That is why it exists. If you want to get into my 2008 Prius that is clean on the inside, smells like oranges, and might have an aftertaste of previous passenger then order UberX.


I'd probably have no problem with your Prius, as the majority of UberX cars I've been in around me, seem to be maintained to at least your standard. This car I happened to be in fell several levels below what you mention.


----------



## Suberduber (Nov 18, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> BS I drive a spotless 2014 vehicle makes no difference


Spotless! That's my point. You keep it clean hoping others will not destroy it. Shows you care


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Who is responsible for wasting my time


This alone tells me the type of person you are.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> This alone tells me the type of person you are.


Whay type of person am i?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Yet they own the market everywhere they gO.


I can't recall the exact thread, but it's in News. A great quote, " Uber has a $4 billion fleet without owning a single car"


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I can't recall the exact thread, but it's in News. A great quote, " Uber has a $4 billion fleet without owning a single car"


Yup.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> First, it is t a privilege. It's simply a job.


Driving is a privilage. You get your commercial driving permit from Uber based on the "skills" you have and the "rules" you agree to follow. You drive people around. Obviously you don't know the difference between dishwasher and commercial driver. You are a commercial driver..



Red Leader said:


> Second, don't like the car? Don't take it. 30 seconds to send an email too much for ya? I don't care. You deserve to lose the $5..


I don't deserve to lose nothing, obviously you don't deserve to drive for Uber! I'm a loyal Uber customer, who wants to get a decent a car with a decent driver by pushing a button. It's not your job to tell me to send an email. Your job is keeping your car and yourself clean and drive safe. Do your job, don't give me an advice!



Red Leader said:


> Your, and the op's, opinion of what the driver thinks of himsuelf is not relevant. Don't like it? Take another car. I'm pretty sure he couldn't care less. And, he is making a living.


 It's not your job to tell me to take another car. You driver for Uber, you must follow their rules and regulations. Yo don't like it? Move on to the job you deserve.



Red Leader said:


> The answer? Don't take the cheapest transportation option if you want better service. In this case, you get what you pay for. And remember the most important part of this equation.......


I'm the Uber customer, you are the Uber driver. I'm the same Uber customer, who pays you 4 times higher when it surges, so go back and check your earning summaries before calling the Uber cheapest transportation option. I pay your salary, so you owe me a ride. If i don't pay, you will be chewing walls.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> This alone tells me the type of person you are.





Stan07 said:


> Whay type of person am i?


His (T-K) thought process is skewed, I wouldn't think much into it. And he preaches tolerance! lol


----------



## mkxr (Jul 1, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> Look, I don't expect an immaculate car, I don't even care if it's old, but I do expect a reasonably clean car, without odors. While that may seem like a lot, it's really in line with the majority of UberX cars in my area (I'm no longer on the West coast), as most of the ones I've ridden have been clean, and mostly late-model. Here, UberX cars are generally in better condition than the cabs available.


Mechanical issues with the car are up to the driver to keep up with. Overall I think only the windshield is an actual problem in this case, because it violates the inspection requirements. 
- wheels covers? that's cosmetic, has no function, uberX car should be functionally good, and it doesn't have to be new or pristine. Drivers can't afford to fix every scratch or dent on uberX income, you should not expect Select quality on X price (if I was that driver, I would remove the remaining wheel covers so that the car looks symmetrical) 
- creaky suspension, that could be a mechanical issue, or just the age of the car. Unless you're a mechanic, you may not be exactly qualified to judge that. 
- and finally the smell, well, unless you saw the driver smoke, the odor could have easily come from a previous passenger. You can't expect the driver to be able to air out, vacuum or otherwise clean the car after every passenger. It doesn't seem fair to punish the driver for something that may have been caused by a previous passenger.

As someone mentioned before, you're not forced to get in the car, if you feel the car is unsafe, you can always cancel request and report it to uber


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> You aren't very knowledgable about this.....let me help,you out.....
> 
> I'm not a commercial driver not am I classified as one by CA DMV. I have no special license to do this job and my vehicle doesn't have commercial plates. Strike one......


You are a commercial driver without the right license, permit and insurance which makes you an illegal but that's not the case here. You and everyone else does Uber/Lyft are commercial drivers. What do you think this is? A hobby?



Red Leader said:


> You get what you pay for. You go cheap, you run the risk of getting cheap. You can always refuse the vehicle that arrives. So, you made the decision to take that vehicle. You got what you deserved. Strike two......


I just paid $106 for the 6 miles UberX ride with a surge. How did i go cheap? Your car was not smelling that bad from outside and i did not want to insult you by complaining in the car.



Red Leader said:


> And that vehicle was approved by Uber. Don't like it? Complain to them. Evidently people are ok with it. So are you if you take that vehicle. Strike three.....and yerrrrrr ooouuuttttttttttt..


Did Uber tell you to trash your car after approval? People are not ok with your filthy car, as you see from the OP's feedback.

OP is blaming drivers like you.. I don't see nothing to blame myself. Move on.


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


Wow bro that Uber driver is a typical tow truck driver,lol hes a legend and u were fair,


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

The rating system is in place to make the service better. Before uber existed a lot of the country had taxis that looked like they belonged in 3rd world countries. 1 star him if you don't feel the car was up to standards for safety. Voting people off exists for a reason.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

123dragon said:


> The rating system is in place to make the service better. Before uber existed a lot of the country had taxis that looked like they belonged in 3rd world countries. 1 star him if you don't feel the car was up to standards for safety. Voting people off exists for a reason.


Problem is....Ubers rating system not only doesn't work, it's modeled after other rating systems that are proven not to work.

Fix that and you might have driver support.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Problem is....Ubers rating system not only doesn't work, it's modeled after other rating systems that are proven not to work.
> 
> Fix that and you might have driver support.


Bottom line don't hold your breath on uber fixing this.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

123dragon said:


> The rating system is in place to make the service better. Before uber existed a lot of the country had taxis that looked like they belonged in 3rd world countries. 1 star him if you don't feel the car was up to standards for safety. Voting people off exists for a reason.


Wonder how many good drivers got screwed because of this is called fair rating system?

Only so many drivers out there and not all of them will want to work for uber.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

A T said:


> Bottom line don't hold your breath on uber fixing this.


I don't. They have no intention of changing it. It has been the trend in rating systems for 10 yrs minimum. Probably longer.

You can bet they have crunched the numbers on this one. Just like everything else.

For me, isn't a problem.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Some Pax here dont understand the difference between "RideShare" and "Car Service" they want all the perks of "car service" for the price of "Ride Share"

Let me make it simple Regardless of what pax think they are entitled to the only thing they are paying for is a ride from point A to point B thats it! nothing else! if you dont like the looks of me or my car cancel, if your time is so valuable and is wasted by this then call a "car service" pay the EXTRA all the time. Or drive yourself.


----------



## Drago619 (Nov 3, 2015)

everyone complains that the market is saturated with way to many drivers...but everyone wants all riders to give 5 stars and not get anyone deactivated... i dont get it...


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

d0n said:


> You have no right to rate so low for the price you are paying, taxi cars are just as bad and charge what 2-3 times the price?
> 
> Next time get a lux car if you don't want to see bad cars in Uberx or cancel and request again until you get a better looking car.


It's completely his right to rate as he pleases. We drivers rate based on an arbitrary system, controlled by any number of things, from asking for an aux cable to wanting to hit the drive thru. You don't have to expect a BMW, but you should reasonably expect a clean comfortable ride.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

A T said:


> Gotta love the passengers mentality. Lets go to McDonald's and expect red lobster quality food.


Gotta love the driver mentality: working at McDonalds, but expecting to be treated like highly skilled sous chefs. Ever eat at a restaurant with a C on the door? No? Because they aren't allowed to operate for long at a subpar level. They're given 90 days to clean up their act.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> So i go to a hotel, lets say a cheap one. Pay the room fee upfront. What would i do after finding dirty sheets on my bed and a leftover food in the bathroom? Go and find another hotel?


At the very least, you are entitled to a cleaning of the room. A well run motel would change your room if possible.

After reading through this thread, I understand why I get so many compliments on my car being clean and fresh smelling. I vacuum my interior every couple weeks, and only wash my car when I have a good week with tips (every 2-3 weeks, weather dependent). Never had anyone complain about the cleanliness.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Travis -k said:


> Not an allergie, and I bet you never refer to it as such, my daughters had asthma since she had "RSV" as a child. My point is this picky "Entitled" pax that wants everything perfect in life, the "tell" is the pax pulling the Im allergic BS out as a tool every time they smell something they dont like.
> 
> People talk about being tolerant but they dont freaking tolerate anything unless they do it too.


I'm not sure if you're agreeing with me or what?

I SAID it's not an allergy, but the result (coughing, airway inflammation, etc) is the same as an allergy.

Asthma is now often referred to as "reactive airway disease" as really the symptoms are all caused by an out of proportion reaction to something. That can be something we're allergic to, or something like smoke, which in normal people will cause a reaction as well, but only in large amounts.

For instance, if someone goes in a burning building with thick smoke they will cough, come out having trouble breathing, and their airways will likely become inflamed to some extent, with effects that could cause closing of the airways to various extents. Much of the damage is often dekayed, as the airways continue to swell (just like a sprained ankle will be more swollen hours later than at the moment if injury).

On the other hand an asthmatic like me can get a small amount of smoke in their lungs and they act as if I inhaled a lot. So I'll cough and have issues. Also, I may not have a LOT of problems immediately but hours later as my airways keep reacting I'm having a full blown attack.

This is why it's annoying when people assume if someone isn't wheezing right away that they're fine. It's why prevention, including limiting exposure to allergens AND triggers is key.

Also, it's a cumulative effect. If the grass is cut (I'm highly allergic to grass) that alone might not set me off since I've been on allergy shots (4 every 2 weeks now) for years. Or if I'm around someone who smokes, or bleach (triggers for me) I may be fine. But if I encounter both of those over s short period my lungs will start to react to the insult.

People call it all allergies, but it's really only a scientific classification. If you react to something, you react. The only real difference is that unlike a true allergy it's to something (like smoke) that will affect everyone if there's enough of it. Whereas with an allergy it won't (I can eat an entire can of peanuts for instance).


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> At the very least, you are entitled to a cleaning of the room. A well run motel would change your room if possible.
> 
> After reading through this thread, I understand why I get so many compliments on my car being clean and fresh smelling. I vacuum my interior every couple weeks, and only wash my car when I have a good week with tips (every 2-3 weeks, weather dependent). Never had anyone complain about the cleanliness.


Different mentality in different areas.

Uber pax are entitled to a safe ride from a courteous driver in a clean and mechanically safe car all of which Im happy to provide.

Some folks go all out and in my opinion overboard with certain things like bottled water, mints, snacks etc.

Not sure about your market but up here pax want everything and then some yet will rate you lower no matter what.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> It's completely his right to rate as he pleases. We drivers rate based on an arbitrary system, controlled by any number of things, from asking for an aux cable to wanting to hit the drive thru. You don't have to expect a BMW, but you should reasonably expect a clean comfortable ride.


So the rider should slam the driver if he or she is having a bad day?

If the rider likes blue cars but someone pulls up in a silver car the rider has a right to slam the driver?

If the pax knows were 8 minutes away but expects us to get there in two the pax has a right to slam us?

If the rider puts in the wrong pickup address and we don't know this but we go above and beyond to locate them the rider has a right to slam us?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> So the rider should slam the driver if he or she is having a bad day?
> 
> If the rider likes blue cars but someone pulls up in a silver car the rider has a right to slam the driver?
> 
> ...


Maybe for the bad day, yes if the driver is rude and combative like you're coming across. The beauty of this job, if one is having a bad day, one can just go home.

Your other examples are extreme. And those examples, the driver has no control over. Not saying some pax don't rate like that. For the most part, I would say most pax are genuine in their ratings.

But yes, rate us accordingly on our service which includes the vehicle, the driver and the ride to the destination. It is the overall experience of the ride for the ratings. Deal with it or get out!


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> Some Pax here dont understand the difference between "RideShare" and "Car Service" they want all the perks of "car service" for the price of "Ride Share"


So what is the difference between two? Rideshare driver allowed to eat, drink, sleep, jerk off, smoke in his damaged car with a crack windshield and car service driver not allowed to do same stuff?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> BS I drive a spotless 2014 vehicle makes no difference


Sounds like you just have a piss poor attitude is why it makes no difference. Is this why you preach tolerance in a previous posts?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> No, I think after every trip we should have our cars detailed inside and out, inspected by a professional mechanic, tires inflated etc, then filled up with gas We should also shower and change clothes between trips and remember to restock our cars with free drinks and snacks. This is what our generous pax deserve for the approx 90c per mile (15c per minute) they are paying. Then, maybe in their great generosity they might be kind enough to bestow a 5 star rating on us, or at the very least a 4.


I love how when someone has no mature response, they either resort to extreme scenarios (as in this case), deflection or just saying "whatever".


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Maybe for the bad day, yes if the driver is rude and combative like you're coming across. The beauty of this job, if one is having a bad day, one can just go home.
> 
> Your other examples are extreme. And those examples, the driver has no control over. Not saying some pax don't rate like that. For the most part, I would say most pax are genuine in their ratings.
> 
> But yes, rate us accordingly on our service which includes the vehicle, the driver and the ride to the destination. It is the overall experience of the ride for the ratings. Deal with it or get out!


Come to my market and do 2000 rides and see if you continue to think like that.

I don't get combative really no need to. I state facts I report what I see.

It is what it is here. You don't like it you get out!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Havoc said:


> I love how when someone has no mature response, they either resort to extreme scenarios (as in this case), deflection or just saying "whatever".


The mature responses have already been made by others:



mkxr said:


> Mechanical issues with the car are up to the driver to keep up with. Overall I think only the windshield is an actual problem in this case, because it violates the inspection requirements.
> - wheels covers? that's cosmetic, has no function, uberX car should be functionally good, and it doesn't have to be new or pristine. Drivers can't afford to fix every scratch or dent on uberX income, you should not expect Select quality on X price (if I was that driver, I would remove the remaining wheel covers so that the car looks symmetrical)
> - creaky suspension, that could be a mechanical issue, or just the age of the car. Unless you're a mechanic, you may not be exactly qualified to judge that.
> - and finally the smell, well, unless you saw the driver smoke, the odor could have easily come from a previous passenger. You can't expect the driver to be able to air out, vacuum or otherwise clean the car after every passenger. It doesn't seem fair to punish the driver for something that may have been caused by a previous passenger.
> ...





Fenwitch said:


> Because of this I sometimes pick up PAX that reek. They just smells so bad. I roll down my window and still smell it. People in LA are stinky. They stink of perfume, chain smokers, ganja, and my personal favorite alcohol. I use a citrus spray after every single ride, but sometimes the smell lingers. As a driver I can't just cancel the ride without risking getting deactivated for too many cancellations. I also can't afford to stop driving for 30 minutes while I find a place to air the car out. If the smell isn't coming from the driver, AND you can smell an air freshener then just assume that you are not the first rider that day.
> 
> If you want a pristine experience in a great late model car with lots of leg room, order select. That is why it exists. If you want to get into my 2008 Prius that is clean on the inside, smells like oranges, and might have an aftertaste of previous passenger then order UberX.


To summarize. IMHO at uber x rates pax should expect transportation from a to b in a functioning car, by a driver who is not rude. This or better deserves five stars in my book (since according to uber's rating standards 4 is a fail). Riders should take into account when rating that things such as 'low to moderate odors' might be a result of previous riders, and drivers cannot afford to stop and check or air out the car between rides.


----------



## Tim Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


As a driver I would rather get a 5 rating and then in comments tell your story about the beatup car.we are lucky to get 2 dollars a week in tips with uber so $10 is very generous, and it gives a mixed message about the car, but I have had people tip me because my 2002 corolla is an old car and felt sorry for me.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Sounds like you just have a piss poor attitude is why it makes no difference. Is this why you preach tolerance in a previous posts?


Do you have a comprehension issue, or just read bits and pieces of a thread?


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

A T said:


> So the rider should slam the driver if he or she is having a bad day?
> 
> If the rider likes blue cars but someone pulls up in a silver car the rider has a right to slam the driver?
> 
> ...


I agree there are RARE cases RARE... but I am commenting based on the OP and how I interpet him/her based on the content of the post.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> When going out to a restaurant isn't the presentation of the food and not just the taste an important factor?
> When a hotel rents out a room the guest expects no broken windows, no dripping faucets, no soiled sheets.
> Vehicle maintenance and upkeep are vital in this business.


So what are you saying? A good waiter has no chance of a good tip because your food wasnt pretty?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

You people are crazy!
Can't we all just get along.
I think the rider did exactly the right thing. UBER tells me that if I rate a passenger (or a passenger rates me) a 2 star or less I will never see that rider, or that rider will never see me, in the future even if I am the closest. I hope that's true as I have rated several passengers I would never want to drive again as a 2 star.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> *Come to my market and do 2000 rides and see if you continue to think like that.*
> 
> I don't get combative really no need to. I state facts I report what I see.
> 
> It is what it is here. You don't like it you get out!


I probably wouldn't continue to drive in your market if it is as bad as you say.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> BS I drive a spotless 2014 vehicle makes no difference





Havoc said:


> Sounds like you just have a piss poor attitude is why it makes no difference. Is this why you preach tolerance in a previous posts?





Travis -k said:


> Do you have a comprehension issue, or just read bits and pieces of a thread?


No problem with comprehension. I just call it how I see (read) it. But I believe the comprehension issues lie in your court.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> So what are you saying? A good waiter has no chance of a good tip because your food wasnt pretty?


If the food comes out in disarray, yes less tip regardless of how great the food is. The tip is a reflection of the dining experience as is the tip/rating is for a Ride Share experience. Comprende?


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Havoc said:


> If the food comes out in disarray, yes less tip regardless of how great the food is. The tip is a reflection of the dining experience as is the tip/rating is for a Ride Share experience. Comprende?


Completamente su un esnob picky! Experiencia jajaja

Experiance... its a ride thats all


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Vote 1 star for poor experience, 5 star for everyone else. You want to get all the bad drivers out of the network! That's what I would do as a pax. That is what is supposed to make uber superior to a taxi from a pax perspective. So don't feel guilty.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

I had a pax today that asked if I drive for Uber also, I told him no and he said that they only use Lyft now. I asked him why and he said that he has had problems with dirty messy cars, some cars that are in bad shape they should not be ride sharing.

He mentioned that one ride almost looked like the driver was living in it as it was so cluttered with junk. I asked him what he rated that particular ride and he said he did not. I didn't know a pax can not not rate a ride? Anyways, I told him should have rated the ride accordingly.

There has been mention in this thread of the "entitled" pax, reading through the thread I almost think a lot of the drivers here think they are "entitled" as well.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> Completamente su un esnob picky! Experiencia jajaja
> 
> Experiance... its a ride thats all


A paid ride, and regardless of how much or little the compensation was, the ride should be up to standards.

Rate accordingly.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

TrollAlert said:


> I honestly don't know what these riders expect paying the cheap prices Uber charges.


Were supposed to be the riders best friends, sing songs to them, put out water, mints and snacks.

Now I agree with havoc you should rate the ride accordingly but in alot of markets that doesn't happen.

If I screw up then my ratings deserve to be hit but don't torpedo someone's ratings just to be a ******.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> Were supposed to be the riders best friends, sing songs to them, put out water, mints and snacks.
> 
> Now I agree with havoc you should rate the ride accordingly but in alot of markets that doesn't happen.
> 
> If I screw up then my ratings deserve to be hit but don't torpedo someone's ratings just to be a ******.


I don't give out water, mints or snacks. What I do provide is a clean, well relatively clean (it rains here a lot!), well maintained and safe vehicle. A safe ride to their destination. I have been rated less than five stars at times. With that, I don't recall giving a pax less than five stars but if a pax warrants less, I will rate the pax accordingly.

I did give a pax a bottle of water once. I have always carried a bottle of water or Gatorade in each my front door pockets for years. It has nothing to do with ride sharing, never offered them to a pax. But one day, I got a late ping, picked up this woman, looks at the water and asked if she could have it. If you read my "Worst non tipper" thread in the tip sub forum, this is the bartender mentioned in the thread that stiffed me!!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

123dragon said:


> Vote 1 star for poor experience, 5 star for everyone else. You want to get all the bad drivers out of the network! That's what I would do as a pax. That is what is supposed to make uber superior to a taxi from a pax perspective. So don't feel guilty.


I don't necessarily agree with that but I do agree to rate the clunkers out.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Simply go,to the front desk and either have them clean the room or put you in anger room.


I feel like I always get put in the anger room.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I feel like I always get put in the anger room.


Is that opposite of a safe room?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Is that opposite of a safe room?


I'm too angry to answer.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I'm too angry to answer.


Maybe you should be more tolerant?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Maybe you should be more tolerant?


But... I'm in the anger room!


----------



## Khalvo (Dec 14, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> Riders should take into account when rating that things such as 'low to moderate odors' might be a result of previous riders, and drivers cannot afford to stop and check or air out the car between rides.


No longer driving for Uber, but always keep a can of vanilla air freshener in the glovebox, as it hides the smell of smoke, body odour, food etc, and used to spray down the air vents once a week and in the car if necessary.

Nice smelling stuff from a pound shop (which is now about $1,30), so no excuse for not carrying anything.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> But... I'm in the anger room!


Do you want some water, mints or snacks?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> While I understand that it's not the best analogy, I felt the tip was warranted based up the kid's service. He was trying his best despite the car he owned. He was personable, sharp, and drove as well as he could with his car. As I said , he seemed to be a college student just trying to get by. I hope I wasn't wrong in my assumptions. I'd like to think it may have helped someone who really needed it.


Kudosnto you sir, but the cracked windshield is a safety concern. You can't try really hard to put someone back inside you car after they have flown out the front after impact from an accident that wasn't your fault.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

A T said:


> Gotta love the passengers mentality. Lets go to McDonald's and expect red lobster quality food.


I love that you consider red lobster high quality.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> I love that you consider red lobster high quality.


Its higher quality than McDonalds.


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> I love that you consider red lobster high quality.


haha so true...


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> I love that you consider red lobster high quality.


Bottom line you get what you pay for!


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Uber: You get what you pay for.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> You people are crazy!
> Can't we all just get along.
> I think the rider did exactly the right thing. UBER tells me that if I rate a passenger (or a passenger rates me) a 2 star or less I will never see that rider, or that rider will never see me, in the future even if I am the closest. I hope that's true as I have rated several passengers I would never want to drive again as a 2 star.


IF uber said that (and I assume you mean a CSR who actually knows nothing) they lied. I've been pinged by folks I gave 1 star.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Uber: You get what you pay for.


Thank you!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> Bottom line you get what you pay for!


Not always...

Marginal fast food(McDonald's) vs over priced marginal seafood (Red Lobster)


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Not always...
> 
> Marginal fast food(McDonald's) vs over priced marginal seafood (Red Lobster)


Agreed, Red Lobster is awful given those two choices I would probably eat McDonalds.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Wi


somedriverguy said:


> Kudosnto you sir, but the cracked windshield is a safety concern. You can't try really hard to put someone back inside you car after they have flown out the front after impact from an accident that wasn't your fault.


Windsheilds are for what they are named shielding wind, otherwise they would be called "skull crushing idiot retention shields"


----------



## YorkieLover (Aug 28, 2016)

Probably he was a full-time uber Driver,not making enough money to fix his car, but don't worry all of our cars are going to end up like that if we keep doing this low paying gig.

UBER NEEDS TO RAISE DRIVERS PAY NOW, BEFORE ITS TOO LATE.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Havoc said:


> I have never used ride share as a pax, but if I did, I would want to be picked up in a mechanically safe, clean vehicle. It wouldn't matter if the vehicle was an 2016 Audi A-6 or a Chevy Cruz. As a paying customer, we do have the expectation of a safe and clean vehicle regardless that the ride is a cheap fare from a ride share app.
> 
> I would rate accordingly on the experience, that includes the driver, vehicle and overall service. As I wrote before, not sure why the op tipped. Weed out the clunkers as there are too many drivers out there that do upkeep their vehicles.
> 
> ...


The ideas of running a business are sometimes different from the realities.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> It really depends on the d bag to decent folk ratio.
> 
> IMPOSTER!


Thank you for reaching out, but it is you sir that is the fraud!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

123dragon said:


> Agreed, Red Lobster is awful given those two choices I would probably eat McDonalds.


McDonalds is nothing more than a bathroom stop and that is questionable. Some people love rat burgers I guess.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I think the rider did exactly the right thing. UBER tells me that if I rate a passenger (or a passenger rates me) a 2 star or less I will never see that rider, or that rider will never see me, in the future even if I am the closest. I hope that's true as I have rated several passengers I would never want to drive again as a 2 star.


Maybe your thinking of Lyft. I think Lyft doesn't match drivers or pax again if one gave the other a 3 or below. I seem to remember Uber doesn't have this policy.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


Did you ever consider giving the driver a tip?
If his car had been perfect would you have given him a tip?

Don't like the car, don't tip.
If you didn't consider tipping at all you have no room to comment period.

Tip your Uber Driver or be quiet.
Let your wallet talk, but you have to tip to let it speak.

What a freaking question cheap skate.


----------



## W57thNY (Jan 17, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> Did you ever consider giving the driver a tip?
> If his car had been perfect would you have given him a tip?
> 
> Don't like the car, don't tip.
> ...


Please re-read my post.
$53 ride.
$10 tip.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> Please re-read my post.
> $53 ride.
> $10 tip.


Maybe he can't read "engrish"


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> Please re-read my post.
> $53 ride.
> $10 tip.


There's a lot of cab drivers on this forum, hence the illiteracy, and entitlement. You were fair don't feel guilty.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> It's easy to say: "Yo Dude! Look after your car already". But you have to remember that the reason your fare is cheap is because Uber pays us cheap. It's amazing that we can still find money to put gas in our cars after Uber pays us, never mind do repairs and maintenance.


Maybe so but if you guys are driving for pittance and can't keep the upkeep of your vehicle, time to look for a new occupation. No one is holding any of us to be driving.


----------



## Work hell driver (Nov 22, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


Go call a Select and Black then, stop being picky if you don't want to pay, with the $53+$10 you spent, how much do you think you have to pay with a Lincoln Town car Taxi, you know better the driver do. 
Many UberX drivers work just to survive so they dont have to beg for food to feed their family, so they don't have to steal from Walmart to get cloth, grocery. 
You don't have to rate them 5 stars, if the driver is courteous, polite, kind, nice, and you really don't satisfy their car condition, talk to Uber, rate them 3-4 stars!!! Uber agreed them on the road!!!
You rate drivers like that to 1 star, just potentially put them deactivated, no jobs, unemployed. 
Listen, more lenient, more symphasied. Not everyone as lucky as you working at a nice air conditioned and heat boost office watching people down like ants and animals from the office tower building, some people work 12-13hr/day by sweating 1 liter just to suvive so they don't have to ask welfare, food stamp, housing from the tax payers. I've seem many people work at pizza delivery with holding a Master of Arts, Master of Science degree. 
Jerks like you, I've seem way too many, make good money, don't want to pay, want top service, come on. Hey, jerk, next time complaint you don't get gorgeous dinning service in McDonald's, to the coporated till having that McDonald employee get fired so you can feel you are on top of the human society. Go to HELL!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Work hell driver said:


> Go call a Select and Black then, stop being picky if you don't want to pay, with the $53+$10 you spent, how much do you think you have to pay with a Lincoln Town car Taxi, you know better the driver do.
> Many UberX drivers work just to survive so they dont have to beg for food to feed their family, so they don't have to steal from Walmart to get cloth, grocery.
> You don't have to rate them 5 stars, if the driver is courteous, polite, kind, nice, and you really don't satisfy their car condition, talk to Uber, rate them 3-4 stars!!! Uber agreed them on the road!!!
> You rate drivers like that to 1 star, just potentially put them deactivated, no jobs, unemployed.
> ...


Get a grip


----------



## Work hell driver (Nov 22, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Obviously, your standards for a ride isn't as high as mine (or for a lot of others here). Good for you.
> 
> It is my understanding the rating system is for the overall experience of the ride, which includes the driver (whom you liked) and the vehicle (which you didn't). But it sounded like that you just don't like Detroit type vehicles. That you got over your preconceived notion of American made cars and gave the driver a good rating and a tip.


Hey, Jerk.
Don't call X, you want good standard? You want doorman service? Don't call X, call Black, SUV, you will be treated like MAJESTY, KING of BRITAIN, PRINCE WILLIAM, QUEEN OF ELIZABETH. Stop jerking if you don't want to pay. Uber X drivers are already pitiful. Cheap s motherfxxxer.


----------



## Work hell driver (Nov 22, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Get a grip


Hey, jerk, don't call X anymore. Call BLACK every time, you feel like the KING. Bxxxch


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

There's a special place in hell reserved for tippers who rate low

Somewhere between party girls with morning-after regrets who cry rape, and people who talk at the opera


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I think I would have given a 2 or 3. His car was a mess, probably an illegal-to-drive mess in most states because of the cracked windshield.
> 
> Also, every car insurance policy I've ever had would replace a cracked windshield with zero deductible. That makes me wonder if he even has insurance!
> 
> ...


Car insurance, replacing stuff????

Son, even Select drivers roll on barebones liability


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Right, maybe I'll give my local walmart 2 stars because the $5 pair of pants I bought wasn't Neiman Marcus quality.


Walmart is a clear-cut example of 5* economy service... affordable efficient wellstocked... and if you just don't wanna shop at a place with garish 52 FFF cup leopard print bras --- DON'T GO TO WALMART


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> No, I think after every trip we should have our cars detailed inside and out, inspected by a professional mechanic, tires inflated etc, then filled up with gas We should also shower and change clothes between trips and remember to restock our cars with free drinks and snacks. This is what our generous pax deserve for the approx 90c per mile (15c per minute) they are paying. Then, maybe in their great generosity they might be kind enough to bestow a 5 star rating on us, or at the very least a 4.


Read somewhere that WWI comfort battalion girls were required to take baths...before servicing officers

Same logic for X vs SUV/Lux/Black

An X customer ain't on the officer meal plan


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> I even tip my servers
> I even tip my bartenders
> I even tip my barber
> I even tip my car wash attendant
> ...


I just tip my tow truck drivers and used tire guys....as a rideshare driver, I know I'll be a return customer sooner than later


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> So what is the difference between two? Rideshare driver allowed to eat, drink, sleep, jerk off, smoke in his damaged car with a crack windshield and car service driver not allowed to do same stuff?


It's my car, I have the sole vote on who gets to fap in it


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Maybe so but if you guys are driving for pittance and can't keep the upkeep of your vehicle, time to look for a new occupation. No one is holding any of us to be driving.


So true. We can terminate working uber anytime and vicars versa.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Uber's drivers are only getting like 50 percent of fares lately. That's because the new upfront pricing overcharges riders and Uber pockets 100 percent of the overcharge. So drivers barely make enough for gasoline and one meal a day. Uber is making money hand over fist. The crappy car is the result of Uber's intense greed. Just rate 5 stars and wish the driver well.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Adieu said:


> I just tip my tow truck drivers and used tire guys....as a rideshare driver, I know I'll be a return customer sooner than later


I tipped a tow truck driver last week. (SO'S car, under warranty, some sensor went out).

Good thing I did tip 'cos I left my SO's iPad in the truck.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

mkxr said:


> - and finally the smell, well, unless you saw the driver smoke, the odor could have easily come from a previous passenger. You can't expect the driver to be able to air out, vacuum or otherwise clean the car after every passenger. It doesn't seem fair to punish the driver for something that may have been caused by a previous passenger.


You've got to be kidding. Of course I expect the driver to air out his stinking car.

I had a pax the other day who stunk to the high heavens -- tossed his cigarette just before getting in my car. After dropping him off, I drove for about half a block with the windows open and the Febreeze air freshener in my A/C vent did the rest. How hard is that?

There is no excuse for a stinky car. Anybody who drives a stink-mobile is either oblivious or just doesn't care.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Uber's drivers are only getting like 50 percent of fares lately. That's because the new upfront pricing overcharges riders and Uber pockets 100 percent of the overcharge. So drivers barely make enough for gasoline and one meal a day. Uber is making money hand over fist. The crappy car is the result of Uber's intense greed. Just rate 5 stars and wish the driver well.


That's an *excuse*, not a _reason_.

Uber's rates, lack of tips, over-saturation of drivers, etc, etc, etc, are what they are. Ubering is either worth doing, or it's not -- and in many cities, it is probably not worth doing. But driving a smelly, broken-down heap doesn't change the financial picture one bit. It's either worth doing, or it's not.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Work hell driver said:


> Hey, jerk, don't call X anymore. Call BLACK every time, you feel like the KING. Bxxxch


Like I wrote in previous posts, I have never been a pax, only a driver and only for Lyft.

But it sounds like if the need arrives that one day I could use a ride, I will use Lyft as it seems like there is a good chance with Uber (at least from reading the posts in this thread), that a either a clunker, unsafe, dirty, messy and/or smelly car may arrive. And that some (not all) "entitled" Uber drivers, regardless of the condition of their vehicles, deserve a five star rating because they drive for a pittance.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I am a Lyft only driver, I didn't realize Uber accepts vehicles as old as fifteen years. But they still half to pass a safety check, right? Over here at Lyft, ten years is as old as it gets. Maybe part of the reason quite of few of my Lyft rides are telling me that have deleted their Uber app.


No one at Uber, no one hired by Uber, has ever seen my vehicle. Not even photos. Not one inspection. Zip. Nada.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> No one at Uber, no one hired by Uber, has ever seen my vehicle. Not even photos. Not one inspection. Zip. Nada.


No wonder then some of these less than desirable vehicles get through. At Lyft they do a full inspection.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Havoc said:


> No wonder then some of these less than desirable vehicles get through. At Lyft they do a full inspection.


By a person theyve never even met

Actually you got it all backwards. Uber used to ask for inspections, while Lyft just paid a "mentor" (aka another Lyft driver that no one from the company ever even spoke to) to pretend to take a look and then issue arbitrary pass/fail


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Uber has never seen my car and I have never even ONCE spoken to an Uber employee on the phone. It's all by the app. By the way, your riders are paying more than you think and your stuck with low rates for ever. I know it sucks.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Adieu said:


> By a person theyve never even met
> 
> Actually you got it all backwards. Uber used to ask for inspections, while Lyft just paid a "mentor" (aka another Lyft driver that no one from the company ever even spoke to) to pretend to take a look and then issue arbitrary pass/fail


The mentor only interviewed me and helped me with the process.

There was a certified mechanic that inspected my vehicle. He went through a lot from to make sure that the blinkers worked to working seat belts. He had a safety and mechanical checklist that he went through.


----------



## Steve Humes (Nov 23, 2016)

I will never leave another rating. You can be held legally liable for those ratings and the PAX's should start to worry. There is a company that is showing drivers how to get the PAX's ratings that got them "Fired". These drivers are then filing civil actions seeking back wages and punitive compensation FROM the PAX's and not deep pocketed Uber. It was only a matter of time before someone figured out how to stop the Uber bullying. I saw this on a blog post from 1099 Driver Advocate.


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Steve Humes said:


> I will never leave another rating. You can be held legally liable for those ratings and the PAX's should start to worry. There is a company that is showing drivers how to get the PAX's ratings that got them "Fired". These drivers are then filing civil actions seeking back wages and punitive compensation FROM the PAX's and not deep pocketed Uber. It was only a matter of time before someone figured out how to stop the Uber bullying. I saw this on a blog post from 1099 Driver Advocate.


LOL. Ok sounds very believable. Can you provide a link to a source that has reported this happening?


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


Wait a minute........ you tip?


----------



## Uber-Bob (Nov 23, 2016)

IMO, The five star system doesn't work if widely varied experiences all get nearly the same rating. Five stars should be just that -- safe, clean, friendly and on time. Lousy cars and drivers should not get five stars and a $10 tip! In about a thousand trips I have only gotten $10 or more maybe five times and my car is impeccable and new and I am highly professional in my approach. I agree with the low rating for that ride....


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

That vehicle should not be on the road and you should tell wonderful UBER


----------



## UberNdallas (Oct 11, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Yes, you were being unreasonable. Your expectations are unreasonable. After paying Uber, drivers in your area are driving for pennies per mile. Literally, not even a whole dollar per mile. Please align your expectations with what you are paying. If you don't want to do that, then please upgrade to a cab and pay the price premium.


Or at least Select


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


Why tip and give a bad rating? That's like scolding a dog for sitting when you say "sit".


----------



## W57thNY (Jan 17, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> Why tip and give a bad rating? That's like scolding a dog for sitting when you say "sit".


Good analogy. I tipped based on the kid's personality, and his effort to drive well, but low ratings based on the car. This is asking too much of Uber, but it'd be nice if we could rate cars, and drivers separately, in the way you can rate hotels on staff, and facility.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I think I would have given a 2 or 3. His car was a mess, probably an illegal-to-drive mess in most states because of the cracked windshield.
> 
> Also, every car insurance policy I've ever had would replace a cracked windshield with zero deductible. That makes me wonder if he even has insurance.


Its a law in Fl. Insurance in most states do not replace windshields with a 0 deductible.


----------



## Jrt1738 (Oct 8, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


If it was UberX, you were a bit unreasonable. However, if it was UberBlack, then that is totally fair.

With UberX you can't expect to always get a nice car. 
You are paying a very very cheap rate. Must I remind you of the cabs that cost you more and smelled like azz. UberBlack on the other hand, you should expect a clean car, but not a perfect car either. People when they take UberBlack have a very unreasonable expectation it is not a Limo service. But you do expect the car to be comfortable and fairly clean.

If you want a perfect car order from a Limo company where you got to pay by the hour or a garage to garage price. Here you pay to have a perfect car and here if they had a rating system you would rate critically.

I keep my Suburban clean to the Limo category just because I like to drive a clean organized car. Definitely not for ratings.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Why tip and give a bad rating? That's like scolding a dog for sitting when you say "sit".


I am always baffled by this too, got a $5.00 tip on a minimun fare and a 1 or 2☆ and navigation ding. I missed the turn by 10 yards. Wasnt even a navigation error, was a me blabbing and not paying attention error....

My second ride i ever gave, i got a $10.00 tip and a 1 star because it took me too long to get to her. (I was new, 15 minute pick up) ...



Adieu said:


> By a person theyve never even met
> 
> Actually you got it all backwards. Uber used to ask for inspections, while Lyft just paid a "mentor" (aka another Lyft driver that no one from the company ever even spoke to) to pretend to take a look and then issue arbitrary pass/fail


Uber requires an inspection in south fl...

I know someome that filled the form out himself, made up an ASE # and signed it. Uber accepted it without question.



W57thNY said:


> Good analogy. I tipped based on the kid's personality, and his effort to drive well, but low ratings based on the car. This is asking too much of Uber, but it'd be nice if we could rate cars, and drivers separately, in the way you can rate hotels on staff, and facility.


The kid knows his windshield is cracked and that he is missing hubcaps.

Maybe tje windshield got cracked just that day and he is replacing it as soon as he can.

He may not know that the suspension isnt great or that it smells like smoke. The smoke smell may be from him or it may be from the rider just before you.

I had a rider smoke half a cigarette in 30 seconds outside of my car just before a ride, get in and exhale smoke in my car... he stunk, it stunk and my car stunk for hours... And im a smoker!

If he is a smoler and smokes in the car he probably doesnt realize it smells, we are dumb like that. We think if we air it out for 10 minutes the smell goes away.

I don't know how I'd have rated him honestly, being a driver im a little biased. 2 is kind of harsh though.

I would only rate that low if tje driver was an ass or something...

Uber x driver's cars take a beating. 100s of rides a month takes a toll fast on a car. We see our cars deteriorate before our eyes, some slack should be given but there is a limit.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Jrt1738 said:


> If it was UberX, you were a bit unreasonable. However, if it was UberBlack, then that is totally fair.
> 
> *With UberX you can't expect to always get a nice car*.
> You are paying a very very cheap rate. Must I remind you of the cabs that cost you more and smelled like azz. UberBlack on the other hand, you should expect a clean car, but not a perfect car either. People when they take UberBlack have a very unreasonable expectation it is not a Limo service. But you do expect the car to be comfortable and fairly clean.
> ...





W57thNY said:


> The driver was courteous, but his car was a wreck - crack running across the windscreen, missing wheel-covers, creaky/soft overly-bouncy suspension, and light/moderate smell of cigarette smoke (which I'm highly allergic to). *Most cars in my home area are in good condition*, but somehow this one slipped through the cracks.


The op (pax) wasn't expecting to get a "nice car" or a "perfect car". What he was expecting was a car in"good condition", which is a safe, reasonably clean vehicle for the pax (and future pax) to ride in. We as drivers should provide that for our customers regardless of what they think of Uber and/or pay.

They do clean and mop the floors at McDonald's daily and I bet they even do that at Red Lobster.

If you can't upkeep your vehicle, it's time for a different occupation.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Havoc said:


> The op (pax) wasn't expecting to get a "nice car" or a "perfect car". What he was expecting was a car in"good condition", which is a safe, reasonably clean vehicle for the pax (and future pax) to ride in. We as drivers should provide that for our customers regardless of what they think of Uber and/or pay.
> 
> They do clean and mop the floors at McDonald's daily and I bet they even do that at Red Lobster.
> 
> If you can't upkeep your vehicle, it's time for a different occupation.


Guess you don't go McDonald's very often.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> Why tip and give a bad rating? That's like scolding a dog for sitting when you say "sit".


Agreed but as you can see pax and certain drivers have weird mentality's and thinkings on here who think they are the greatest aan try and talk down to everyone on here and ill take it a step further don't even work for Uber.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> Guess you don't go McDonald's very often.


You got me good, yes I don't frequent McD's much.

However, I do visit many restaurants in my business and they (all) restaurants do clean at the very least daily. It sounds like a lot of Uber drivers don't clean weekly or much at all. Or condone a dirty, messy vehicle.

BTW, aren't you the one that mentioned Red Lobster as "quality food". That shows in itself how much you know about restaurants...

I always contended that the op (pax) should not have tipped.

And I don't work for Uber either!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Havoc said:


> LOL, shows how much you know about restaurants. They do clean at the very least daily. It sounds like a lot of Uber drivers don't clean weekly or much at all. Or condone a dirty, messy vehicle.
> 
> BTW, aren't you the one that mentioned Red Lobster as "quality food". That shows in itself how much you know about restaurants...
> 
> ...


Yes I am the one who mentioned red lobster that is correct.

Didn't know your a restaurant expert though? Congrats.

I Do know this that McDonald's restaurants in my area are closing left and right from the department of health due to sanitary conditions.

Red lobster hasn't had that problem here.

Don't need to be an expert to report facts my friend.

Heres a fact. Not sure if your a trailblazers fan or not Trailblazers had a chance to draft Michael Jordan but they had Clyde drexler and draft Sam Bowie. Experts cannget stuff wrong too.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> Yes I am the one who mentioned red lobster that is correct.
> 
> Didn't know your a restaurant expert though? Congrats.
> 
> ...


I had to edit my above posts as part of it was redundant.

As for McDonald's closing left and right, lol I highly doubt that!! They get dinged by the health and safety inspectors, get written up, rectify the problem(s) and move on. Very rarely they will get shut down, especially "left and right"!!! Nice try at pulling one out of a hat.

As for Red Lobster and any other Darden founded restaurant, most serve marginal food at best, like Olive Garden. And even after the sale of Red Lobster, the (marginal) quality of the food remains the same.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> Yes I am the one who mentioned red lobster that is correct.
> 
> Heres a fact. Not sure if your a trailblazers fan or not Trailblazers had a chance to draft Michael Jordan but they had Clyde drexler and draft Sam Bowie. Experts cannget stuff wrong too.


The fools also drafted Greg Oden over Kevin Durant decades later, what is your point?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I had to edit my above posts as part of it was redundant.
> 
> As for McDonald's closing left and right, lol I highly doubt that!! They get dinged by the health and safety inspectors, get written up, rectify the problem(s) and move on. Very rarely they will get shut down, especially "left and right"!!! Nice try at pulling one out of a hat.
> 
> As for Red Lobster and any other Darden founded restaurant, most serve marginal food at best, like Olive Garden. And even after the sale of Red Lobster, the (marginal) quality of the food remains the same.


Im not a magician don't need to pull nothing out of a hat. Facts are Facts. I know stuff is different out west I respect that but you really need to respect that stuff isn't the same all over.

You have a problem respecting people my friend. Hope it doesn't get you into trouble some day!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Havoc said:


> The fools also drafted Greg Oden over Kevin Durant decades later, what is your point?


Point is your an expert but I guarantee you get stuff wrong to in your field. Its ok to admit it.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

A T said:


> Point is your an expert but I guarantee you get stuff wrong to in your field. Its ok to admit it.


Heres what Im going to do for you. Im not wasting my time with you anymore. Don't like know it alls like you. Afraid of facts afraid of common sense.

Your a know it all and 5 star lyft driver your a better person than all of us and that's me included.

Happy holidays.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> Heres what Im going to do for you. Im not wasting my time with you anymore. Don't like know it alls like you.
> 
> Your a know it all and 5 star lyft driver your a better person than all of us.
> 
> Happy holidays my friend.


You got me again, good for you!

I guess I didn't come across correctly with my response to your closing of McDonald's "left and right". Unless that was a hyperbole, that statement infers more than just a few were closing. Usually with that many of the same restaurants , it would be more egregious of problem than just the usual cleaning routine. It would have to be like a salmonella or e coli outbreak. And that would make national news. (i.e Chipotle)


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> Do you have a comprehension issue, or just read bits and pieces of a thread?


He is an admitted lyft troll who should stay on the lyft forum! He basically likes to come on here and show us how great he is.

Afraid of seeing the actual facts in life doesn't want to live in reality. Lives in a world only know to him.

An expert in everything and were all dummies but him.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> He is an admitted lyft troll who should stay on the lyft forum! He basically likes to come on here and show us how great he is.
> 
> Afraid of seeing the actual facts in life doesn't want to live in reality. Lives in a world only know to him.
> 
> An expert in everything and were all dummies but him.


I would have the same opinion if it were a Lyft ride/driver/vehicle or pax. Rate them accordingly, we (Lyft and/or Uber) don't need clunkers picking up rides, as pointed before, weed them out. The market is already saturated with drivers.

And as for you keep calling me an "expert", I am far from one but do work in the field. Cleanliness is vital in the restaurant industry though not as vital in other industries, it is very highly recommended. One would not want to walk into any place of business that is in uncleaned and in disarray. For ride share (Lyft and/or Uber), your vehicle is your place of business. And if you still can not see the logic in that, then there is no reasoning with you.

And your story about McDonald's closing "left and right" in your area because of health or cleanliness issues, does seem a little far fetched. Your mind can cause tricks on you, you may have a problem deciphering between what you may think are facts and what is reality. And yes, I am defecting it back at you.

On another note, after a little research, there have been a number of McDonald's closures throughout the U.S., the closures seem to be from pure business/bottom line decision.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4624490.Edgar_Allan_Poe
There is no exquisite beauty&#8230; without some strangeness in the proportion.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Travis -k said:


> There is no exquisite beauty&#8230; without some strangeness in the proportion.


Its all good as long as we don't have the know it all trolls to try and distort that exquisite beauty.


----------



## Lakenaire (Nov 24, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


You just kill a household should he become deactivated and jobless if he has not other means of livelihood. I feel there are better ways to put people in shape than being harsh.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Havoc said:


> You got me good, yes I don't frequent McD's much.
> 
> However, I do visit many restaurants in my business and they (all) restaurants do clean at the very least daily. It sounds like a lot of Uber drivers don't clean weekly or much at all. Or condone a dirty, messy vehicle.
> 
> ...


If a driver is doing Uber 8 hours a day he could clean his car daily and by the end of the shift it could still easily be nasty depending on the pax. Even if they're not nasty there'll be dirt tracked in and fingerprints etc, and that lingering odor of the few who smoke or don't bathe daily.

I try to check between trips, but in areas you can't park or if you get stacked trips it's not always possible.

Mcdonalds cleans the restrooms far more than once a day and they're often still disgusting.

I'm guessing you have no idea how little the typical uber customer cares about someone else's car, or the typical Mcdonalds customer someone else's restroom.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If a driver is doing Uber 8 hours a day he could clean his car daily and by the end of the shift it could still easily be nasty depending on the pax. Even if they're not nasty there'll be dirt tracked in and fingerprints etc, and that lingering odor of the few who smoke or don't bathe daily.
> 
> I try to check between trips, but in areas you can't park or if you get stacked trips it's not always possible.
> 
> ...


Amen.

I guess I better change my market and find one that has really wide roads, alot of parking lots so i can pull over after every trip so the car can be spotless according to one so called expert.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


If they drive enough your 2 star won't even matter. Next time just tell the driver. We are cool. I realize it is an awkward conversation to have but just be nice and perhaps creative about it. Since you tipped the guy $10 he probably he thinks he did a great job. Missing wheel covers is pushing it though.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

roadman said:


> If they drive enough your 2 star won't even matter. Next time just tell the driver. We are cool. I realize it is an awkward conversation to have but just be nice and perhaps creative about it. Since you tipped the guy $10 he probably he thinks he did a great job. Missing wheel covers is pushing it though.


Its kind of like commenting on a restaurant that you haven't been in for years and saying its the same as another restaurant.

On the surface your saying one thing with the tip but below the surface your saying another.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> Amen.
> 
> I guess I better change my market and find one that has really wide roads, alot of parking lots so i can pull over after every trip so the car can be spotless according to one *so called expert*.


You're the only one that has called anyone an "expert" around here! And that only being in a snide remark because you didn't like or agree to what was being wrote. And in this sentence above, you think that it shows your curt wit when actually shows you looking like a child responding to an adult/parent.


----------



## MsLaUber (Jul 9, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> Look, I don't expect an immaculate car, I don't even care if it's old, but I do expect a reasonably clean car, without odors. While that may seem like a lot, it's really in line with the majority of UberX cars in my area (I'm no longer on the West coast), as most of the ones I've ridden have been clean, and mostly late-model. Here, UberX cars are generally in better condition than the cabs available.


I have to agree 2 stars was unreasonable & I can't see how any other drivers would agree with that rating especially if it was a nice guy. I currently have a crack in my windshield and it's not obstructing my view or anything but my God I hope I don't get passengers rating on that because it's not a super cheap fix or anything. I would have done a 4 star with a comment about the car. Glad you came and asked though to get insight. (4.92 driver )


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If a driver is doing Uber 8 hours a day he could clean his car daily and by the end of the shift it could still easily be nasty depending on the pax. Even if they're not nasty there'll be dirt tracked in and fingerprints etc, and that lingering odor of the few who smoke or don't bathe daily.
> 
> I try to check between trips, but in areas you can't park or if you get stacked trips it's not always possible.
> 
> ...


I have never wrote that driver's car needs to be spotless. But I have always contended your vehicle should be reasonably clean and to make the effort at so.

And as for McDonald's, most do make the effort at trying to keep their restrooms reasonably clean.

And since I don't drive for Uber, I don't know what a "typical Uber customer" is or how they care about someone else's car. I thought it would closely resemble a typical Lyft customer. but apparently their is a difference between the two. Most of my "typical" Lyft customer's have left my vehicle relatively clean.


----------



## MsLaUber (Jul 9, 2016)

Unless you have a really shitty experience & scary ride you shouldn't be rating drivers below a 3 IMO , especially if you're a driver yourself and aware of how the system works. And like someone said "upgrade" to a cab if it's that serious.


----------



## MsLaUber (Jul 9, 2016)

Lakenaire said:


> You just kill a household should he become deactivated and jobless if he has not other means of livelihood. I feel there are better ways to put people in shape than being harsh.


Oh but she gave him $10 that should keep him lol


----------



## MsLaUber (Jul 9, 2016)

roadman said:


> If they drive enough your 2 star won't even matter. Next time just tell the driver. We are cool. I realize it is an awkward conversation to have but just be nice and perhaps creative about it. Since you tipped the guy $10 he probably he thinks he did a great job. Missing wheel covers is pushing it though.[/QUOTE
> Agreed


----------



## Steve Humes (Nov 23, 2016)

123dragon said:


> LOL. Ok sounds very believable. Can you provide a link to a source that has reported this happening?


Google 1099 Driver Advocate


----------



## Steve Humes (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey 123Dragon, you sound like an Uber shill. Do you know what a shill is? No, maybe you should look in the mirror.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

MsLaUber said:


> Oh but she gave him $10 that should keep him lol


Could always work at red lobster. Heard it was a marginal place though!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> Could always work at red lobster. Heard it was a marginal place!


Don't get all butt hurt cause I called your favorite restaurant marginal at best...

Next you'll be telling us that they are opening new Red lobsters "left and right" and spewing its high quality, that it's really not.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

MsLaUber said:


> Unless you have a really shitty experience & scary ride you shouldn't be rating drivers below a 3 IMO , especially if you're a driver yourself and aware of how the system works. And like someone said "upgrade" to a cab if it's that serious.


Heard lyft has better drivers. Why take uber were all supposedly entitled drivers with dirty cars that are falling apart?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> Heard lyft has better drivers. Why take uber were all supposedly entitled drivers with dirty cars that are falling apart?


Well, after reading most of the posts in this thread, as much as I hate to say it, I must partially agree with you. You actually probably got something right instead of spewing more of your wrongful "facts" "left and right".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MsLaUber said:


> I have to agree 2 stars was unreasonable & I can't see how any other drivers would agree with that rating especially if it was a nice guy. I currently have a crack in my windshield and it's not obstructing my view or anything but my God I hope I don't get passengers rating on that because it's not a super cheap fix or anything. I would have done a 4 star with a comment about the car. Glad you came and asked though to get insight. (4.92 driver )


The way I see it unless you want the driver fired give them a 5. Plus, giving a low rating and not saying anything to them means they don't know YOU rated them low AND they don't know WHY. So what's the point? They're getting no chance to correct their mistakes. Uber's complaints section is too vague to be of any use to a driver. And the driver only sees the 5 star comments.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Havoc said:


> I have never wrote that driver's car needs to be spotless. But I have always contended your vehicle should be reasonably clean and to make the effort at so.
> 
> And as for McDonald's, most do make the effort at trying to keep their restrooms reasonably clean.
> 
> And since I don't drive for Uber, I don't know what a "typical Uber customer" is or how they care about someone else's car. I thought it would closely resemble a typical Lyft customer. but apparently their is a difference between the two. Most of my "typical" Lyft customer's have left my vehicle relatively clean.


I wouldn't know. I'm in houston. No Lyft here.

Most pax are fine. But if they hit the door with their shoe as they get out--on their own car they'd look to see if they damaged anything. In an uber they don't. It's like being on a bus or train to them. Most won't trash it, but if they do happen to drop a candy wrapper or scratch the door or smudge the windows it's no big deal to them. And then there are those few that WILL trash it. Just like most bus riders are ok, but a few are awful, so are uber riders.

The thing is it only takes one to mess up your ride. And even the good ones just don't really care that much.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I wouldn't know. I'm in houston. No Lyft here.
> 
> Most pax are fine. But if they hit the door with their shoe as they get out--on their own car they'd look to see if they damaged anything. In an uber they don't. It's like being on a bus or train to them. Most won't trash it, but if they do happen to drop a candy wrapper or scratch the door or smudge the windows it's no big deal to them. And then there are those few that WILL trash it. Just like most bus riders are ok, but a few are awful, so are uber riders.
> 
> The thing is it only takes one to mess up your ride. And even the good ones just don't really care that much.


Agreed.
I've been lucky so far, only one pax have left trash, a napkin on my backseat, out of close to two hundred rides. Most of my pax are seem conscientious of my vehicle.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

A T said:


> So the rider should slam the driver if he or she is having a bad day?
> 
> If the rider likes blue cars but someone pulls up in a silver car the rider has a right to slam the driver?
> 
> ...


The rider has a perceived right do rate higher or lower based on their expectations for good service. I've had drunk girls complain that I didn't open their door for them. I've had a girl talk nonstop, and then tell me I should've been more talkative, but she wasn't even the requestor. People offer to direct me versus the gps, and get upset when their preferred route has detours and takes longer. It's a crap shoot, and the only controls I have are consistent demeanor and service, which includes my car. The number one compliment I receive is 'wow, your car is clean.' I always follow up with, is it supposed to be dirty? Then I get to hear about all the slobs out there driving...


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Rate anyone the way you want. Give 1 star to 5 star rides, give 5 star to 1 star rides. Bottom line, you paid for it, it's your right to rate your ride. Nothing else matter. 

I have my own personal rating system I use and it generally is different than others. I only rate 1 star if I feel I'm threatened, property damage, theft or if the rider persist I do something illegal after I inform he/she that it's illegal. Like waiting at a city bus line stop while he runs back into the hotel and he gets yelling angry after I told him " I cant, I could recieve a parking ticket".


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> The rider has a perceived right do rate higher or lower based on their expectations for good service. I've had drunk girls complain that I didn't open their door for them. I've had a girl talk nonstop, and then tell me I should've been more talkative, but she wasn't even the requestor. People offer to direct me versus the gps, and get upset when their preferred route has detours and takes longer. It's a crap shoot, and the only controls I have are consistent demeanor and service, which includes my car. The number one compliment I receive is 'wow, your car is clean.' I always follow up with, is it supposed to be dirty? Then I get to hear about all the slobs out there driving...


I love those folks that want to go their way then huff n puff when we are sitting in traffic. A silent I told you so.

The drunk folks are hilarious they will tell you there life story 3 times and each time the story varies then they are shocked when we pull up to their place of residence and ask how did I know where they live?

Some folks avoid picking up at the bar scene. I don't I love it. Make alot of tip money right there.


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


Yes and no sorry but you tip nicely most don't tip at all and if the 53 your drive got 36. The smoke smell some time is from the last rider many of which smell so strong of smoke that it clings for hours to days after words, driving for uber is hard on cars suspension and up grades cost money that many drivers don't have. To give you an idea I make on about $7-$15 some times $20 only because I live in a high surge area that's before gas and extras if he works in at times or areas that don't surge he might only be pulling in 8 an hour most days uber considers a 2 to be a very bad rating good new is that 3 and below you'll never get him again


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Steve Humes said:


> Google 1099 Driver Advocate


Very reputable source... Call me names all you like very mature... I am only interested in facts from reputable sources such as the media. Anyone can create a blog and write any bs they want. There is no way any driver is going to be able to sue a rider over a rating.


----------



## UberCadi (Dec 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The way I see it unless you want the driver fired give them a 5. Plus, giving a low rating and not saying anything to them means they don't know YOU rated them low AND they don't know WHY. So what's the point? They're getting no chance to correct their mistakes. Uber's complaints section is too vague to be of any use to a driver. And the driver only sees the 5 star comments.


I disagree. The initial ride here deserved a 1-star. I do agree some sort of corrective comment needs to go to Uber. Broken windshields in most states is illegal, and if not, it 100% unsafe...visually and structurally. The comment section is what is there for addressing complaints. Whether Uber does anything that's not my problem as a rider. But hopefully as a driver I will get follow up.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

123dragon said:


> Very reputable source... Call me names all you like very mature... *I am only interested in facts from reputable sources such as the media.* Anyone can create a blog and write any bs they want. There is no way any driver is going to be able to sue a rider over a rating.


Maybe the poster here that says he has "facts" might have some knowledge on this, not sure how reputable they are but he will throw them at you "left and right"!!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

UberCadi said:


> I disagree. The initial ride here deserved a 1-star. I do agree some sort of corrective comment needs to go to Uber. Broken windshields in most states is illegal, and if not, it 100% unsafe...visually and structurally. The comment section is what is there for addressing complaints. Whether Uber does anything that's not my problem as a rider. But hopefully as a driver I will get follow up.


Don't tip the kid that's the bottom line. Send a complaint to uber and move on.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

A T said:


> Gotta love the passengers mentality. Lets go to McDonald's and expect red lobster quality food.


You mean red lobster with da cheddar biscuits.? Cause McDonald s doesn't have cheddar biscuits.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> You mean red lobster with da cheddar biscuits.? Cause McDonald s doesn't have cheddar biscuits.


Lets not forget though red lobster is still just a marginal restaurant cheddar biscuits and all.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Wahh I got a driver with a car thats in poor condition
Look OP Most rates for places are less than a dollar per mile, he probably isnt making enough to cover jack poop,.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

iamkitkatbar said:


> Wahh I got a driver with a car thats in poor condition
> Look OP Most rates for places are less than a dollar per mile, he probably isnt making enough to cover jack poop,.


Folks pay more to ride in a cab that's in poor condition. Wonder how many cabs would pass an actual inspection. If trucks can be randomly selected for inspection why not cabs.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> Folks pay more to ride in a cab that's in poor condition. Wonder how many cabs would pass an actual inspection. If trucks can be randomly selected for inspection why not cabs.


Are these your "fact"s again? The cabs here are a lot better than what the op described of his Uber ride.

Maybe cabs of twenty years ago may have been like that but all cabs here are late model vehicles in good shape. But then again it may be a regional thing like your food/restaurant health inspectors...

Sounds like your city/county restaurant inspectors are more stringent (closing McDonald's down left and right) than your city/county traffic/safety inspectors.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


Uber is paying us minimum wage and taking 25% of our wages. Sorry if we all are not driving mercedes-benz for you.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> Gotta love the passengers mentality. Lets go to McDonald's and expect red lobster quality food.





A T said:


> Lets not forget though red lobster is still just a marginal restaurant cheddar biscuits and all.


But yet you call it "quality food"!!
lmfao


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

hung said:


> Uber is paying us minimum wage and taking 25% of our wages. Sorry if we all are not driving mercedes-benz for you.


That is not the point. When ordering a ride share vehicle, whether with Uber or Lyft, the pax has every expectation of a mechanically safe and reasonably clean, odor free vehicle, nothing less. Make and model of vehicle and even year is not of discussion. As stated before many times, if you don't make enough for your upkeep of your vehicle, get out or be potentially be rated out. Weed out the clunkers...


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

hung said:


> Uber is paying us minimum wage and taking 25% of our wages. Sorry if we all are not driving mercedes-benz for you.





hung said:


> Uber is paying us minimum wage and taking 25% of our wages. Sorry if we all are not driving mercedes-benz for you.


Or a BMW!


----------



## W57thNY (Jan 17, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Are these your "fact"s again? The cabs here are a lot better than what the op described of his Uber ride.
> 
> Maybe cabs of twenty years ago may have been like that but all cabs here are late model vehicles in good shape. But then again it may be a regional thing like your food/restaurant health inspectors...


I'm not sure if my original post was clear or not, but I had stated that the UberX car that I got was an exception compared to the typical vehicles running UberX in my area. While most cabs in my area are later model cars, they do not exceed the quality of an UberX car.


----------



## W57thNY (Jan 17, 2016)

iamkitkatbar said:


> Wahh I got a driver with a car thats in poor condition
> Look OP Most rates for places are less than a dollar per mile, he probably isnt making enough to cover jack poop,.





hung said:


> Uber is paying us minimum wage and taking 25% of our wages. Sorry if we all are not driving mercedes-benz for you.





Havoc said:


> That is not the point. When ordering a ride share vehicle, whether with Uber or Lyft, the pax has every expectation of a mechanically safe and reasonably clean, odor free vehicle, nothing less. Make and model of vehicle and even year is not of discussion. As stated before many times, if you don't make enough for your upkeep of your vehicle, get out or be potentially be rated out. Weed out the clunkers...


I have never stated that I expected a luxury car, but when I require one, I will call Uber Black, or a car service.
I don't care about the make/mode/year of the car, just that it's clean, and in good condition - which basically describes almost all the UberX cars that have picked me up in my area.
Honestly, most of the UberX cars in my area meet, or exceed, my expectation, and in some cases, I'm actually surprised that they're being used for Uber.
From my informal rider poll (consisting of just me), most of the drivers in my area seem to be retirees trying to get out of the house, or people doing it as a side gig in addition to school, or work.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm not sure if my original post was clear or not, but I had stated that the UberX car that I got was an exception compared to the typical vehicles running UberX in my area. While most cabs in my area are later model cars, they do not exceed the quality of an UberX car.


Your original post was clear. From where I live, I am not sure why quite a few here are saying cabs are in poor shape, to me they are on par with most Uber/Lyft cars, meaning they are usually late model vehicles in good/decent condition.

My whole point is, weed out the Uber clunkers in a driver saturated market. We take all the Uber clunkers out of the equation, helps out both Uber and Lyft drivers that do take care of their vehicles.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

hung said:


> Uber is paying us minimum wage and taking 25% of our wages. Sorry if we all are not driving mercedes-benz for you.





A T said:


> Or a BMW!





W57thNY said:


> I have never stated that I expected a luxury car, but when I require one, I will call Uber Black, or a car service.
> I don't care about the make/mode/year of the car, just that it's clean, and in good condition - which basically describes almost all the UberX cars that have picked me up in my area.
> Honestly, most of the UberX cars in my area meet, or exceed, my expectation, and in some cases, I'm actually surprised that they're being used for Uber.
> From my informal rider poll (consisting of just me), most of the drivers in my area seem to be retirees trying to get out of the house, or people doing it as a side gig in addition to school, or work.


Yeah, I am not sure why they keep going to that argument of a luxury car. They don't seem to get the point.


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

Maybe the guy needed to fix his car a.s.a.p, had no money and decided to just use it for uber to make the money needed. Who knows, someone might have jumped on his car or those damages might have happened overnight or days before. You should have had a general conversation with him maybe he might have mentioned he needed money to fix his car and driving it was his only hope right now..who knows!!. Im sure he knows better than to drive a vehicle that's in a bad condition. Just saying


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

lala2016 said:


> Maybe the guy needed to fix his car a.s.a.p, had no money and decided to just use it for uber to make the money needed. Who knows, someone might have jumped on his car or those damages might have happened overnight or days before. Im sure he knows better than to drive a vehicle that's in a bad condition.


Yes, that is a logical scenario.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I recently had a ride from a Lyft driver. He was young, said he had a child at home and drove an absolute piece of sh*t car that felt like it was going to come apart every time it hit a bump.

I tipped him $5 and gave him 5 stars. 

Rating a driver based on his car is for snobs.


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

lala2016 said:


> Maybe the guy needed to fix his car a.s.a.p, had no money and decided to just use it for uber to make the money needed. Who knows, someone might have jumped on his car or those damages might have happened overnight or days before. You should have had a general conversation with him maybe he might have mentioned he needed money to fix his car and driving it was his only hope right now..who knows!!. Im sure he knows better than to drive a vehicle that's in a bad condition. Just saying


And safety is not important...


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

All the things the OP mentioned can be safety violations. Bad suspensions and a cracked winshield. She paid for a safe ride. So yea i could understand the rating. Im asthmatic so the smoke thing i can relate too. I have a sign in my car no smoking or vaping. Pax have left me 5star encouraging messages. pax could have stated why the 3 stars. now that driver will forever wonder what he did wrong. And wont improve on it. Uber app should ask for a reason for anything lower then a 4 star..
you click 3 and should give options as to why. i had 1 low rating and i have a feeling i know who its from and possibly why. but maybe im wrong. i wont know for sure and how to improve.


Most of my pax compliment me on my car. Its nothing fancy lol. but i guess because its clean and smells like a hunky man lol (rue21 black cologne) or bath and body works air freshener. But now i see that maybe not all drivers keep their work environment very presentable.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

If you're that interested in a "safe ride" then pay some actual money for one. Hire a cab or a bus or a livery driver.

Uber and Lyft drivers are amateur drivers in their own possibly crappy vehicles.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> If you're that interested in a "safe ride" then pay some actual money for one. Hire a cab or a bus or a livery driver.
> 
> Uber and Lyft drivers are amateur drivers in their own possibly crappy vehicles.
> 
> You get what you pay for.


Oh certain lyft drivers are going to be mad at that comment.

Cab drivers are safe? Well not in my area.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I agree that you 'presentation' is a critical part of pleasing the customer. It's also a worthy practice to strive to be the best you can be.

BUT .....

Damn it, folks call Uber because it's CHEAP! WTF do they expect? A posh polished Porsche with a pot of petunias? Let's get real. We sure don't see those taxi savings reflected in tips.

I look at the YouTube videos put up by drivers. One great video suggests "20 things you need to have in the car." Lovely. Would I be driving Uber if I had $1000 laying around to spend on all of that stuff? Ditto for the others who recommend Weather-Tek mats, seat covers, and all the other stuff you wish you had? A cooler filled with iced drinks sounds fine ... but where will the customer put THEIR stuff?

There's only so much expense a minimum wage job (like driving Uber) can carry.

That's why Uber loves it when you drive in addition to having a real job. You're subsidizing Uber with those other earnings. The only bright spot is that you might do really well at tax time!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> Oh certain lyft drivers are going to be mad at that comment.
> 
> Cab drivers are safe? Well not in my area.


Once again, you fail to get the point...


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I agree that you 'presentation' is a critical part of pleasing the customer. It's also a worthy practice to strive to be the best you can be.
> 
> BUT .....
> 
> ...


Come on now your not being logical, maybe you should switch markets, you could get out but my favorite pulling stuff out of my hat even though the facts that are clearly there are true.

Sarcasm aside your right on Karen its a shame most people are narrow minded on their thinking.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I agree that you 'presentation' is a critical part of pleasing the customer. It's also a worthy practice to strive to be the best you can be.
> 
> BUT .....
> 
> ...


Why do posters continue to write about luxury or higher end vehicles. They are not in the discussion.

Mechanically safe, reasonably clean and odor free vehicles are reasonable expectations what the op (pax) wrote about. And all pax should expect that from us drivers, whether from Uber and/or Lyft.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> If you're that interested in a "safe ride" then pay some actual money for one. Hire a cab or a bus or a livery driver.
> 
> Uber and Lyft drivers are amateur drivers in their own possibly crappy vehicles.
> 
> You get what you pay for.


That is not an excuse. If you do not have a vehicle that is within safety regulation to operate a for hire business that involves the lives of multiple individuals in a given day, you have no business driving for hire.

Most insurance policies have windshield repair for at least a $100 deductible, many have no deductible requirements. Yet the driver wouldn't take the time to do so? They'll even come to you to repair, he has no excuse not to have gotten it done.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> Come on now your not being logical, maybe you should switch markets, you could get out but my favorite pulling stuff out of my hat even though the facts that are clearly there are true.
> 
> Sarcasm aside your right on Karen its a shame most people are narrow minded on their thinking.


LOL, too funny, you're trying to be witty but you're just clowning upon yourself. I think we all will leave pulling things out of ones hat to you, you seem fairly good at it, even though the facts you present are usually wrong.

As for narrow minded posters, you might be at the top of the list here.

So sad, you are...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> That is not an excuse. If you do not have a vehicle that is within safety regulation to operate a for hire business that involves the lives of multiple individuals in a given day, you have no business driving for hire.
> 
> Most insurance policies have windshield repair for at least a $100 deductible, many have no deductible requirements. Yet the driver wouldn't take the time to do so? They'll even come to you to repair, he has no excuse not to have gotten it done.


Then maybe uber shouldn't "hire" you.

I'm in houston, where the city actually inspects the cars. But even they only do it once a year, and uber is threatening to leave over the fingerprinting requirement. But until I went to the city NO ONE at uber met me or even saw my car (well they still haven't).

So it's an issue with the entire system and what we need is regulation, which UBER hates, because the only thing they care about is more cars on the road.

Unfortunately the city here has only regulated to help pax, not drivers. So there's not enough pay to maintain vehicles, and a year is a long time.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I agree that you 'presentation' is a critical part of pleasing the customer. It's also a worthy practice to strive to be the best you can be.
> 
> BUT .....
> 
> ...


BTW: I agree wholeheartedly on your first paragraph. Even though it may or may not bring in more tips or better ratings, it does reflect on you as a person and the company you work for. Though it sounds like most here don't like the company they work/contract for. Reading down the above post, it sounds like you're a little bitter. Two choices, drive on or get out, no one is holding you to stay.

On another note, cheap fares are not the only reason why pax use ride share than to cabs. I have seen at my local bar, a wait time in excess of an hour waiting for a cab seems to be common on a weekend night.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> All the things the OP mentioned can be safety violations. Bad suspensions and a cracked winshield. She paid for a safe ride. So yea i could understand the rating. Im asthmatic so the smoke thing i can relate too. I have a sign in my car no smoking or vaping. Pax have left me 5star encouraging messages. pax could have stated why the 3 stars. now that driver will forever wonder what he did wrong. And wont improve on it. Uber app should ask for a reason for anything lower then a 4 star..
> you click 3 and should give options as to why. i had 1 low rating and i have a feeling i know who its from and possibly why. but maybe im wrong. i wont know for sure and how to improve.
> 
> Most of my pax compliment me on my car. Its nothing fancy lol. but i guess because its clean and smells like a hunky man lol (rue21 black cologne) or bath and body works air freshener.* But now i see that maybe not all drivers keep their work environment very presentable.*


I have had quite a few verbal and written compliments on my car also. I run it through the car wash at least once a week (or whenever the sun comes out in the winter!) and vacuum every two or three week. No different than before I started driving for ride share (Lyft).

I am very surprised at the support here of the competition (other drivers) who drive less than mechanically safe, reasonably clean and odor free vehicles.


----------



## W57thNY (Jan 17, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> If you're that interested in a "safe ride" then pay some actual money for one. Hire a cab or a bus or a livery driver.
> 
> Uber and Lyft drivers are amateur drivers in their own possibly crappy vehicles.
> 
> You get what you pay for.


Actually, for the most part, I feel safer riding with UberX/UberBlack, than I do with in a cab, or bus. Cabbies drive worse than Uber drivers since they don't care about driving a car that isn't theirs, and I straight up will not do public transportation.

As I've said a couple of times, most Uber drivers in my area have cars that are clean, and in mechanically good condition. I've even been pleasantly surprised by some cars I've been picked up in.

I call Uber because you all are (in my experiences as a passenger) prompt, courteous, and provide a good service (compared to taxis), not because it's cheap.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Then maybe uber shouldn't "hire" you.
> 
> I'm in houston, where the city actually inspects the cars. But even they only do it once a year, and uber is threatening to leave over the fingerprinting requirement. But until I went to the city NO ONE at uber met me or even saw my car (well they still haven't).
> 
> ...


You are an independent contractor. You are ultimately responsible for the safe operation of your equipment. It's one thing if it's a hidden issue no one could anticipate, but in this case, it's a cracked windshield that the Driver stares at all day long.

Uber is a technology company that links up Passengers with Drivers. You are the actual transportation company, you are responsible for that vehicle and ultimate, the safety of your passengers. I could imagine what would happen if an accident were to happen, the pax injuries and they file a complaint against the driver that they received excessive injuries because the windshield was cracked.

Did the crack windshield really do anything? Who knows... I'm no engineer. From what I've read, it does cause a safety issue.

Regulatory bodies are there to force people who are unable to be responsible for their own selves. I'm sure that's why we'll never be able to live the Libertarian Utopia, people like you require regulations and big brother to look over your shoulder to do the right thing.

The right thing in this case is for the driver to fix his cracked windshield before he puts the lives of the paying customer in his hands and damaged vehicles....


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Suberduber said:


> If he doesn't want a low rating he should keep his car in good condition. I also see other drivers smoking in their car. Being a non smoker it is so easy to smell cigarette smoke. They have every right to smoke but just know it can affect your rating


It is against TOS to smoke in a TNC car. If a car smells of smoke, tobacco or pot, the driver gets a poor rating. If the car is a safety issue, he/she shouldn't be driving it at all. The car was inspected within the last 12 months or 50,000 miles, so was it that bad mechanically?


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Surprised anybody finds this reasonable. You voted to put a poor person out of a job.

If his car meets uber standards, someone using uber has no basis for complaint. That's what you're paying for.

90 % of people who claim to be allergic to cig smoke are full of crap. But, assuming you are genuinely allergic, that is your issue, not the rest of the world's issue. Smokers are allowed to do uber. You requested a ride from uber. This is like someone with a peanut allergy complaining there are peanuts in the Kung Pau chicken he ordered.

Sounds like this guy is barely keeping things together. Imagine his anxiety as his ratings drop. If that makes you feel good about yourself then so be it.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Whay type of person am i?


If this is what you're really like, self absorbed, entitled and lacking compassion and the ability to see things from any perspective but your own. Maybe some type of personality disorder.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Yes. It is inappropriate to rate a driver on his car.....in most circumstances.
> 
> Cracked windshield? He shouldn't be driving until that is fixed.
> 
> ...


The creaky suspension would concern me the most. Wheels don't fly off and cause crashes because of smells or windshields.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

It gets to a point, where you get what you pay for doesn't mean having your vehicle in the worst condition as possible!! We can all put in the effort of cleaning out our car when it gets messy. Wether we drive for any rideshare company or not!! I don't care if you pick me up in a 2005 Honda as long it's clean for the cheap price I'm paying. But don't come in a squeaky, smelly, cracked vehicle where my head hurts just smelling the inside of your car!! Lol don't make excuses for these types of driver who don't care....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> No, I think after every trip we should have our cars detailed inside and out, inspected by a professional mechanic, tires inflated etc, then filled up with gas We should also shower and change clothes between trips and remember to restock our cars with free drinks and snacks. This is what our generous pax deserve for the approx 90c per mile (15c per minute) they are paying. Then, maybe in their great generosity they might be kind enough to bestow a 5 star rating on us, or at the very least a 4.


That's what they expect.
I do 30-40 trips per an outing.(2-4 people per a trip.over 90 people a night touching my doors,windows,sliding across my seats,tracking in grit and dirt and bar floor debris)
People get shot at coin car washes at night where I work. I wipe down interior,wipe oily fingerprints off door handles,shake off floor mats brush off seats every 5-6 rides if I have time and a safe place.
Car does not get washed,vaccumed till my car wash opens at 8 am. It is near the airport.
I go straight from hauling drunks to airport runs. Do the best I can . I have a 2 year old car. I often do not get 5 stars. This guy competes with me for .90¢ a mile.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

VegasR said:


> If this is what you're really like, self absorbed, entitled and lacking compassion and the ability to see things from any perspective but your own. Maybe some type of personality disorder.


Ok. Now you can go and clean your car!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The creaky suspension would concern me the most. Wheels don't fly off and cause crashes because of smells or windshields.


Windshields can cause visibility issues depending on where the issue is. If its a small crack in a corner different story. Bottom line all windshield issues should be addressed ASAP.

Its is possible he developed the issue during the day? Sure it is.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

A T said:


> Windshields can cause visibility issues depending on where the issue is. If its a small crack in a corner different story. Bottom line all windshield issues should be addressed ASAP.
> 
> Its is possible he developed the issue during the day? Sure it is.


Agreed!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Travis adores you. If uber driver were truly independent contractors they'd have a lot say in determining the rates/miles and such.


You do have that determination.

The contract you are under is for your use of the Uber App. You are not restricted from using ONLY the Uber App. You, as an independent contractor, are able to use Lyft or get your own private clients. When you are able to generate your own customers, through your own efforts and marketing, then you can set your rates. If you want to use the Uber App, you accept the rates as provided.

While Uber is generating the customers, through their marketing efforts, and while you utilize their app to receive passengers, you accept their rates. If that is not acceptable to you, as an independent contractor, you can set your own rates when you generate your own customers.

I don't see how that's difficult to understand. Have you never heard of independent contract work before? You enter a contract at a set rate or term. If you don't like those terms, you don't have to accept the contract. That's what makes you independent. You accepted Ubers contract and their terms. You are free and independent that you can remove yourself from their contract terms at any time with no penalty. You just no longer receiving the benefit of their colossal market share and functioning app.

Being an independent contractor doesn't necessarily mean you set your own rates, it just means you are are independent and are free to accept or reject rates as your discretion. In a sense, that is setting your rates but typically a project will have a set budget. If you can achieve your goal as the contractor for that budget, you accept the proposal and start work. If it's not enough, you move on to the next contract with a better budget.

But if the contractee has a set fee, set term or set budget, an independent contractor cannot force that contractee to increase their budget. Especially AFTER you've already accepted the terms of the contract.


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

123dragon said:


> And safety is not important...


If the car wasn't SAFE he wouldn't have driven it and/or the rider could have asked to stop the ride and request another. He picked him up and dropped him off safely!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

lala2016 said:


> *If the car wasn't SAFE he wouldn't have driven it *and/or the rider could have asked to stop the ride and request another. He picked him up and dropped him off safely!


Why would this be true?


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Why would this be true?


Some people like to exaggerate. The car might not be that bad but just because it's not a brand new car the rider is used to riding, it becomes a problem. "My point is, If I'm riding and I hear any strange noices coming from a car, I will say something and if I don't feel safe I will ask to stop.""


----------



## Stevorocks (Nov 20, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> I'm a frequent Uber passenger, using both X, Black, and never pool (I never understood the desire to possibly be paired with a random rider, taking you out of your way, only to save a few dollars). I even tip my drivers, and rate them appropriately.
> 
> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?
> 
> ...


I don't think so. I over-wash, over-wipe, even disinfect my interior daily before I make myself available for hire. My car is my office and I keep it presentable Stevorocks 24/7 !


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

lala2016 said:


> *Some people like to exaggerate.* The car might not be that bad but just *because it's not a brand new car the rider is used to riding,* it becomes a problem. "My point is, If I'm riding and I hear any strange noices coming from a car, I will say something and if I don't feel safe I will ask to stop.""


Where is the exaggeration in a cracked windshield?

What pax out there are used to be driven around in "a brand new car", especially through Uber, which allows vehicles (I am told) as old as fifthteen years? Lyft is a ten year max age for vehicles.


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Where is the exaggeration in a cracked windshield?
> 
> What pax out there are used to be driven around in "a brand new car", especially through Uber, which allows vehicles (I am told) as old as fifthteen years? Lyft is a ten year max age for vehicles.


Anyway, like I said, you don't like the car, you cancel, you feel unsafe, you cancel. You like the driver and can't cancel, then have a conversation about it with the driver.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

lala2016 said:


> Anyway, like I said, you don't like the car, you cancel, you feel unsafe, you cancel. You like the driver and can't cancel, then have a conversation about it with the driver.


And rate clunkers off the road, it would do other drivers and pax a favor.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Maybe his car was that way because of uber driving.Lots of cabs look the same way unless they're brand new.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The creaky suspension would concern me the most. Wheels don't fly off and cause crashes because of smells or windshields.


Yea...because that happens all the time.......


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

W57thNY said:


> My question is, as a passenger, is taking a driver's car into account fair when rating them?


...followed by 15 pages (so far) of arguing.

The answer: Yes. Take a driver's car into account when rating the driver. If in your opinion the car was unsafe or dirty or smelly, rate the driver whatever you feel is appropriate. If you want to have a personal conversation with the driver about the issue(s), do so. If you don't, don't.

Was the driver so poor that he was driving for Uber to make enough money to fix up his car? Then that was his mistake. If I am so poor that my tools are substandard and I need to fix or replace them, I don't get a job that requires the use of those tools to make the money to do so.

The end. (lol, probably not)


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I think I would have given a 2 or 3. His car was a mess, probably an illegal-to-drive mess in most states because of the cracked windshield.
> 
> Also, every car insurance policy I've ever had would replace a cracked windshield with zero deductible. That makes me wonder if he even has insurance!
> 
> ...


I thought I had good insurance but I've always paid a $100 deductible for windshield replacement. Hence why the one in mine won't be fixed anytime soon. If the crack isn't obstructing the driver's vision, it's okay to drive. Maybe a rock hit right before this pax...maybe he's gotta drive so he has the funds to repair it. But back to insurance...


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Bluecrab said:


> We all have our own view of fairness. Rating a trip a 2 is telling uber to fire this driver. If you requested another trip and the Ping went to him, and you're notified he's your driver, would you cancel the trip, request again, with the hope of getting a different driver? If yes, then in your view this driver/car combo shouldn't be allowed on the platform and a 2 is justified in your view. If no, you'd take another trip with him, the 2 rating was too harsh.
> 
> I also would have tipped and told the driver two things. I'm giving you 5 stars, but for everyone's safety, fix the dam windshield.


A cracked windshield isn't a hazard.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> A cracked windshield isn't a hazard.


In the insurance business, a hazard is something that increases the likelihood of a loss. Examples are:

storing gasolene in the basement of a home (increase likelihood of fire)

A rotting roof support (increase likelihood of its falling on someone who submits a claim for bodily injury)

A generator's idling directly outside an open window in a commercial establishment (someone is hospitalised or dies and there is a wrongful death suit for CO poisoning)

As the crack in a windshield can diminish the driver's vision, it increases the likelihood of a collision. By definition, it is a hazard.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In the insurance business, a hazard is something that increases the likelihood of a loss. Examples are:
> 
> storing gasolene in the basement of a home (increase likelihood of fire)
> 
> ...


All perception...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> All perception...


If you consider that insurance companies consider all of the above to be hazards, "perception" becomes reality since the insurance companies dictate what they will and will not cover and the conditions of said coverage.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you consider that insurance companies consider all of the above to be hazards, "perception" becomes reality since the insurance companies dictate what they will and will not cover and the conditions of said coverage.


I was playin'...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

A T said:


> Windshields can cause visibility issues depending on where the issue is. If its a small crack in a corner different story. Bottom line all windshield issues should be addressed ASAP.
> 
> Its is possible he developed the issue during the day? Sure it is.


You can pass inspection with a crack, depending on how big it is and where it is. If it passes inspection, then I don't see the issue.


----------



## gullett2006 (Nov 25, 2019)

elelegido said:


> Yes, you were being unreasonable. Your expectations are unreasonable. After paying Uber, drivers in your area are driving for pennies per mile. Literally, not even a whole dollar per mile. Please align your expectations with what you are paying. If you don't want to do that, then please upgrade to a cab and pay the price premium.





Havoc said:


> Agreed


Spoken like a true pile of crap...Uber and Lyft drivers should keep their cars in good shape just like themselves ...their car should not have dents... missing hubcaps... cracked windshield... if they can't afford to fix them and make their cars look presentable ...then by all means they should be rated as low as possible and or deactivated until they get them fixed


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

gullett2006 said:


> Spoken like a true pile of crap...Uber and Lyft drivers should keep their cars in good shape just like themselves ...their car should not have dents... missing hubcaps... cracked windshield... if they can't afford to fix them and make their cars look presentable ...then by all means they should be rated as low as possible and or deactivated until they get them fixed


" No Need To Tip " !

" Lower Rates Mean More Money " !

Shame we HAD nice cars when we started Uber.

Shame Uber doesnt pay enough to Replace what they Exhaust.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

gullett2006 said:


> Spoken like a true pile of crap...Uber and Lyft drivers should keep their cars in good shape just like themselves ...their car should not have dents... missing hubcaps... cracked windshield... if they can't afford to fix them and make their cars look presentable ...then by all means they should be rated as low as possible and or deactivated until they get them fixed


Dara? Dara Khosrowshahi? Is that you? Welcome to the forum!


----------

